# Steph is FUCKING ATROCIOUS



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ATROCIOUS, UNBEARABLE, WOAT, BRTUAL, INTOLERABLE, CRINGE-WORTHY, INSUFFERABLE, OPPRESSING, DEPRESSING, DID I SAY *WOAT*? 

In all seriousness. She's gotta go. The minute I seen her show up on the screen I knew that poor announcer was gonna get embarrassed. And for what? Instead of just ending the show with the faces on top, Stephanie has to remain the most important part of the show. Stephanie has to reign supreme over everyone. Stephanie has to remind everyone that she's untouchable. Stephanie has to have the biggest dick. 

Pause.

From the way she treated Bryan, to yelling at Brock like a 5 year old when she suspended him, to taking credit for the NXT chicks getting called up when she has nothing to do with them, to just shitting on people just to do it including main-eventers to make them look like geeks. It's some of the worst TV I've ever seen. It's legit cringe-worthy when she does this stuff. 

For those who will come in here and try to oppose what I'm saying, the difference is when Vince McMahon pulled this stuff, he regularly got what was coming to him. Meanwhile when was the last time Steph got what was coming to her and we all was like YES? The Rousey thing at Mania was a complete joke. And any time a face got an advantage over her, they were immediately put back in their place because Steph has to always win. Even if someone finally does something to Steph at Mania (which I doubt), she'll probably find a way to erase all of that just like they've already done. 

There's definitely ego involved in this. She adds absolutely nothing to the product and it just seems like she's on TV for her own personal lolz. 

Vince, tell your daughter to take her manly deep voice having ass home and raise your grandchildren. 

:Out


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Get Stephanie McMahon the hell off my television screen*

Enough's enough. Tom Phillips getting the life slapped out of him isn't so much of a tipping point as much as it's just a reminder that Stephanie McMahon just HAS to get over on EVERY single member of the male roster. 

And apparently now that's bled to the commentators! 

The worst part about it is it's constantly booked into a corner. They can't have the male members of the roster hit her back or get any sort of comeuppance on her because, good grief, the PR shitstorm that would happen if that went down. I don't much endorse hitting a woman at all, really, but I'm not going to delve into that. But if there's no way of getting comeuppance on her ripping these guys' BALLS off on the regular, why bother? 

What purpose does it serve? It's just gotten so stale, tiring, annoying and aggravating to see Stephanie McMahon do this consistently for the last two freaking years with no comeuppance or consequence. The only thing close to resembling it was when Rousey hooked her and she sold it by... just holding her arm the night after WrestleMania. And that was it.

What, is anybody on the female roster gonna pose a threat? LOL, yeah right. Just get her the fuck off TV if you're not going to have anyone get even on her. She's the strongest and most consistently booked member of the roster. Don't think that's much of a coincidence since it all looks like an ego trip every time she does it.

:gtfo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*In ONE EPISODE, Vince proved why he's a more effective heel than Steph has been in the last two years. Harass babyface>create obstacles>get comeuppance>get the face over. Stephanie's flowchart is harass the entire roster>emasculate them>abandon them>put herself over. This show is doomed if she gets full control.*


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

lol, I just posted a similar thread in the General section. OOPSIES :$

We agree though. Fuck off already, Stephanie.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

She needs to be Sweet Chin Music'ed off the Eiffel Tower. Give us the loudest foot-to-face smacking sound of all time when the kick hits too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steph the past two weeks = :lmao

That opening segment tonight; between the both of them....WOW.

:lmao


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

I agree! I did not see the show, only saw the gif of her manhandling Tom Philips and I have to say no money IN THE WORLD would make me endure what that poor guy endured! Not only was he humilliated on national tv, but I´m sure she legit hurts people with those fucking slaps, you can´t fake that! 

You are spot on on every paragraph you wrote! She´s a bitch, she should be gone not because she´s a good heel, but because everytime she´s on the tv, most fans just want to rip her head out for real! She is the one holding the WWE with her bullshit feminist views of things, and the fact that no one can touch her and make her get her comeuppance is just ridiculous!

No matter what she does, what she says, she can´t be touched, and that´s just bad bad bad! bad for the character, bad for the show and especially bad for the fans who have to put up with her and her manly voice each and every week without having the satisfaction of seeing her get beat up!


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm glad I missed this opening segment I keep hearing so much about.


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

Dat heat :mark:



Headliner said:


> Meanwhile when was the last time Steph got what was coming to her and we all was like YES?




June 23, 2014. Nearly a year and a half ago.






Realistically she should be getting her comeuppance every six months on average.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Was thinking about watching Raw tonight, glad I skipped it just for this shit alone. Steph either needs to get her well-deserved comeuppance already or get off TV. ut


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

CRINGE X10. I CRINGED SO HARD THE HAIRS ON MY NECK STOOD UP. CHRIST ALLMIGHTY SAVE US ALL


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Opening segment was meh. What she did to Tom was beautiful though :banderas.

Dunno why everyone is so mad when she bascally made herself look weak to get Roman over.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

She's as cringeworthy as the new bitch in star wars.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Steph manages to somehow be even worse than Vince. She's a fake human being.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Braylyt said:


> Opening segment was meh. What she did to Tom was beautiful though :banderas.
> 
> Dunno why everyone is so mad when she bascally made herself look weak to get Roman over.


How the hell is humiliating a person on national tv beautiful? I commend the guy for taking such a beating, I´m sure those slaps hurt liek a motherfucker!

But the fact that she had to beat up an announcer shows how little she thinks of others and how highly she thinks of herself! It´s just sad to see the delusional state of mind Stephanie has right now, and if this is the future... then fuck the WWE, they´re as good as fucked!

I would love LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE if Lesnar F5 her or if Reigns hit her with a full force spear! I´d forever be a fan of the guy and he could do no wrong in my eyes!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hopefully she gets put in a feud with one of these NXT divas for Wrestlemania. I'm hoping Sasha Banks since she's not really doing anything atm. A Sasha Banks vs Stephanie McMahon match would get my money. She needs her ass beat because Brie Bella didn't get the job done at SS a couple of years back.

We can only hope she gets her comeuppance soon, cuz this shit is getting outta control. You're telling little boys (their main audience) that its OK for a woman to beat the FUCK outta you without even as much as defending yourself.

And to those saying that he agreed to it. NO he didn't. I'm sure he didn't. He was told by his boss to stand there and get slapped like a bitch. So he did what he was told to keep his job.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't know what's worse, Vince/Dunn backstage or Stephanie in front of the camera.

I'm almost inclined to say Stephanie at this point.

Why couldn't Stephanie have left and left WWE to Shane-O Mac... Here Comes The Money :cry


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

i was just like ".......daaaaamn". bitch knocked him against the ear too. I know that hurt. at least she looked hot tonight.


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

Tiago said:


> How the hell is humiliating a person on national tv beautiful? I commend the guy for taking such a beating, I´m sure those slaps hurt liek a motherfucker!
> 
> But the fact that she had to beat up an announcer shows how little she thinks of others and how highly she thinks of herself! It´s just sad to see the delusional state of mind Stephanie has right now, and if this is the future... then fuck the WWE, they´re as good as fucked!
> 
> I would love LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE if Lesnar F5 her or if Reigns hit her with a full force spear! I´d forever be a fan of the guy and he could do no wrong in my eyes!


Men on women violence. You can fuck right off to lucha underground ut


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

Let's get something straight people, to get her comeuppance she needs to be embarrassed, not abused or hit by a man. This thread is going to turn into one of those threads real quick.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Headliner said:


> ATROCIOUS, UNBEARABLE, WOAT, BRTUAL, INTOLERABLE, CRINGE-WORTHY, INSUFFERABLE, OPPRESSING, DEPRESSING, DID I SAY *WOAT*?
> 
> In all seriousness. She's gotta go. The minute I seen her show up on the screen I knew that poor announcer was gonna get embarrassed. And for what? Instead of just ending the show with the faces on top, Stephanie has to remain the most important part of the show. Stephanie has to reign supreme over everyone. Stephanie has to remind everyone that she's untouchable. Stephanie has to have the biggest dick.
> 
> ...


Been preaching this for 18 years bro.

She is a self styled actress and actually believes what she does is relevant.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't worry, guys. All of the bad opening promo segments will magically disappear once Rollins is out of the title scene. That's what I was told months ago..


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

MELTZERMANIA said:


> Men on women violence. You can fuck right off to lucha underground ut


Oh fuck off with that bullshit! Back in 2003 Stephanie used to get beat up by A-Train, Lesnar and Big Show almost weekly! why can´t she do it now? because she has to look powerful? well she can take her power and shove it up her fat ass! She´s killing the product!


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Tiago said:


> How the hell is humiliating a person on national tv beautiful? I commend the guy for taking such a beating, I´m sure those slaps hurt liek a motherfucker!


That's what WWE needs more of, they used to do that way more often and it works like a charm to get heat. The whole show is pretty much revolved around humiliation and emasculation. It happened to the Usos, Neville & Swagger too.. nobody seemed to get mad at that.



> But the fact that she had to beat up an announcer shows how little she thinks of others and how highly she thinks of herself! It´s just sad to see the delusional state of mind Stephanie has right now, and if this is the future... then fuck the WWE, they´re as good as fucked!


Wow guess the segment went over your head big time. She's the spoiled little billion dollar princess who got furious and threw a fit for not getting her way (for Roman standing tall basically) so she showed her true colours and took it out on the first person she saw. It's the equivalant of those spoiled rich white girls beating up their maids when the popular boy in the movie rejects them.


It was a good segment that'll have me tuning in again next week.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Braylyt said:


> Wow guess the segment went over your head big time. She's the spoiled little billion dollar princess who got furious and threw a fit for not getting her way (for Roman standing tall basically) so she showed her true colours and took it out on the first person she saw. It's the equivalant of those spoiled rich white girls beating up their maids when the popular boy in the movie rejects them.
> 
> 
> It was a good segment that'll have me tuning in again next week.


It didn´t went over my head cause I had better things to do than watch a shitty tv program such as RAW but you cannot possibly tell me that a man getting the shit slapped out of him by a woman is good tv or a good segment!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tiago said:


> Oh fuck off with that bullshit! Back in 2003 Stephanie used to get beat up by A-Train, Lesnar and Big Show almost weekly! why can´t she do it now? because she has to look powerful? well she can take her power and shove it up her fat ass! She´s killing the product!


A small portion of it may be due to how sensitive society is in this era. Everything gets taken to the extreme by extremist groups and people end up getting bad press for things that would have been acceptable 10-15 years ago. If Reigns or someone attacked Steph and smiled, some feminist group or another group out there would probably relentlessly attack WWE for it. WWE probably doesn't want that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Was thinking about watching Raw tonight, glad I skipped it just for this shit alone. Steph either needs to get her well-deserved comeuppance already or get off TV. ut


*This is what's pissed everyone off tonight:









Why was this necessary? What did Tom Phillips do to deserve that, and how does it benefit ANYONE for him to be assaulted?*


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Tiago said:


> It didn´t went over my head cause I had better things to do than watch a shitty tv program such as RAW but you cannot possibly tell me that a man getting the shit slapped out of him by a woman is good tv or a good segment!


I just explained it for you...

It _was_ good tv, but if you'd just rather be "omg wwe sux worst raw of the year!!!1" than fine, but don't try to engage in a legit discussion.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Headliner said:


> A small portion of it may be due to how sensitive society is in this era. Everything gets taken to the extreme by extremist groups and people end up getting bad press for things that would have been acceptable 10-15 years ago. If Reigns or someone attacked Steph and smiled, some feminist group or another group out there would probably relentlessly attack WWE for it.


I know and quite frankly it makes me sick! At least have one the girls attack her!

Christ she didn´t even let Brie go over at SummerSlam a few years ago. This alpha female bullshit has gotten old long ago!


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

She is the best heel in the company and it's refreshing,Extremely refreshing to see a heel booked this way.. All the other heels ALL OF THEM are chicken shits..

I don't care that she is a woman and doesn't wrestle.. It's just nice to see someone be stuck up, rude and hated but not a coward for a change..

Keep on getting her that heel heat though, it's exactly what she is there for.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Braylyt said:


> I just explained it for you...
> 
> It _was_ good tv, but if you'd just rather be "omg wwe sux worst raw of the year!!!1" than fine, but don't try to engage in a legit discussion.


Where exactly did you see me say "worst raw of the year"? I didn´t even watch the damned thing! but fine have the medal chief!


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *This is what's pissed everyone off tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallelujah it´s a miracle someone gets it!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I agree with most of what you said. I can't even watch it for comedy value anymore at this point. 

She actually managed to be worse than Reigns in a promo. How you manage that is anyone's guess.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *This is what's pissed everyone off tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, when I heard about this, I thought it was just A slap, instead she assaulted him with slaps right to the ground. :haha

Yeah, that shit's pathetic. Doing that to a wrestler is one thing, but why do that to the backstage announcer? What story does that tell? I'm the supreme bitch and I do what I want? Garbage.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I still believe the endgame to ALL of this Steph nonsense is for either Rollins to talk her down or Curb Stomp her. 











Hopefully both :rollins


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Chrome said:


> Damn, when I heard about this, I thought it was just A slap, instead she assaulted him with slaps right to the ground. :haha
> 
> Yeah, that shit's pathetic. Doing that to a wrestler is one thing, but why do that to the backstage announcer? What story does that tell? I'm the supreme bitch and I do what I want? Garbage.


This is the same company that has an anti bullying campaign.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Meh. Steph gets change the channel heat from me. Her husband does too. Nothing they could do to get me to watch them or pay to see them. Although, it would be interesting to see one of their real life arguments to see how quickly hhh backs down from her. It'd be real interesting to see what would happen to hhh if they ever really got divorced. He'd be in tna. Cue the funny hhh aliases in tna.

"What's hard henry henderson doing in the impact zone??!"


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The sad part is, she might just legitimately believe she is showing "women's empowerment" on TV. I just don't know what else to think. I mean, call me crazy, but I always thought the point of getting heat was to put it to some form of use in a feud or a rub for a face.. Right?


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

xerxesXXI said:


> Meh. Steph gets change the channel heat from me. Her husband does too. Nothing they could do to get me to watch them or pay to see them. Although, it would be interesting to see one of their real life arguments to see how quickly hhh backs down from her. It'd be real interesting to see what would happen to hhh if they ever really got divorced. He'd be in tna. Cue the funny hhh aliases in tna.
> 
> "What's hard henry henderson doing in the impact zone??!"


What's Howard Heart Helmers doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hawkke said:


> *The sad part is, she might just legitimately believe she is showing "women's empowerment" on TV. *I just don't know what else to think. I mean, call me crazy, but I always thought the point of getting heat was to put it to some form of use in a feud or a rub for a face.. Right?


I think so too. She mentions it quite a bit. It feels like she has to prove something to the wrestlers and to herself.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hawkke said:


> The sad part is, she might just legitimately believe she is showing "women's empowerment" on TV. I just don't know what else to think. I mean, call me crazy, but I always thought the point of getting heat was to put it to some form of use in a feud or a rub for a face.. Right?


Crazy enough to be right. Would not surprise me in the least bit.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Steph is literally on HGH, thats why her voice got deeper in the last few years and shes gotten pretty muscular now beneath those pant-suits. HHH must have talked her into getting on the special supplements him and Vince were on, so she'll look and sound more like Chyna.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

That segment was simply atrocious. What anyone gains with it? 

Tom will take revenge? No way. 
Stephanie looks more menacing? Yeah, attacking and announcer who hasn't do anything wrong.
The faces? No one helps Tom.
The heels? All are just chicken shits except Steph.

This was the cheapest kind of heat they could rely on.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

Can we please stop calling Stephanie a "feminist"? She and her family are Trump supporters, for Christ sake.

As for her on screen, I've been saying it all along: Those who are impressed with her heat from the crowd are really being terribly short-sighted. She gets so much X-Pac Heat that it should be renamed Steph Heat. It couldn't have less to do with strong character work by her.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *This is what's pissed everyone off tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Wow. I didn't see RAW tonight, but seeing that shit, and hearing that Stephanie emasculated Roman Reigns, makes me glad I didn't watch.

It's fucking amazing how everything has to be about her. It's absolutely stupid that Stephanie constantly sees the need to not only look stronger than every other person on the roster, but she also sees the need to yell, slap, and constantly show that every single face & heel on the roster is beneath her. She does not have heat. This woman is the definition of go away heat in WWE these days. Every time she shows her raptor-like face on TV, it's the same thing: Emasculate, degrade, & leave without getting any comeuppance whatsoever, and it doesn't make good TV. At all. 

You know what helped got Roman Reigns over last week? Vince put an obstacle in Roman's way, and Roman laid Vince out. Because that's what heels do. They get theirs in the end. It never happens with Stephanie. She always looks strong no matter what, and because of this, no one cares about anything she does, because everyone knows she's never gonna get what's coming to her. This is not being an effective heel. It's being a shit heel. Triple H is an effective heel. Vince McMahon in 2015 is an effective heel. Stephanie McMahon is not.

Stephanie McMahon is an absolute cancer to the WWE product, and the day she finally fucks off screen for good, the better.*


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Why doesn't SHE start getting the "PLEASE RETIRE" chants??


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ONEWAY said:


> Why doesn't SHE start getting the "PLEASE RETIRE" chants??


I know, right. Alot of people on the roster could use that chant, sadly.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'd like to see her eat a chair shot to the face :draper2*


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Xenoblade said:


> She is the best heel in the company and it's refreshing,Extremely refreshing to see a heel booked this way.. All the other heels ALL OF THEM are chicken shits..
> *
> I don't care that she is a woman and doesn't wrestle.. It's just nice to see someone be stuck up, rude and hated but not a coward for a change..*
> 
> Keep on getting her that heel heat though, it's exactly what she is there for.


To be fair, she can't exactly show any cowardice or any weakness, if they won't let anybody else deliver justice or proper payback on her. 

She is a literal Villain Sue. She can do anything she wants to any talent, slap, assault, demean, etc. and, aside from a few exception, is not allowed to receive any form of payback physically/emotionally. The most that we get is her crying because her HUSBAND not her got his backside handed to him not her and because she is Trips wife, any pain caused to him hurts her as well (cause apparently on top of being invincible she is apparently portrayed as weak enough as that because she's a female and Trips wife, any pain/embarrassment caused to him is reflected to her...for some reason) .

If you think about it, wouldn't her portrayal on television be harmful to women anyway instead of good as because of her it promotes the idea that just because your a woman you can slap/demean/act aggressively against any male without expecting any form of retribution solely because your female and society will happily take up your side regardless if you were the cause of it.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

They are probably building her to get her ass kicked by the *insert current womens UFC champion name here* at Mania.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Been saying this for years. Well...most of us have, but yeah this thread is the cherry on the icing on the cake.

She is just a hideous wretch of a human being. Makes Vince seem like Martin Luther King.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Tits. Shut up queers.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

I get Steph and HHH will take over the company eventually, but that doesn't fucking mean they need to be at the pulse of keyfabe and storylines. Yeah Vince got involved a lot, and so did Shane O'Mac, but shit changes, and Steph's Authority shit is fucking gay as hell. It makes no sense, and no one gives a shit. 


When I saw her tonight, after watching a ton of RAW from 90's and 00's, I see her as a complete joke. Like if 5 or 10 years ago, said who would you pick to take over the company and be GM....the last fucking person anyone would pick is Steph.


I laughed my ass off, when she threaten Roman with New Day and Sheamus....I mean talk about having NO FUCKING HEELS!!! 


But yeah seeing McMahon's prowess and power take that arena and the people in ring, he harnesses so much fucking power, that it is sad, that he isn't on the show more often. Cause Stephanie is like the "substitude teacher" no one gives a shit about her, and don't care if they do a good or bad job. Vince inspires confidence in people, like I bet everyone from JBL to the guy who does lights, turned up their A game for the night Vince came.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

the crazy thing is I actually think Steph is one of the more entertaining people on the show, the problem is all of the stuff the OP points out. All of her "evil heelness" NEVER gets shoved up her ass! She never loses and never gets what she deserves. And when Vince was doing his evil corporation stuff he NEVER said stuff like "no one likes you" or "you're not a good enough wrestler". She shoots honestly how she feels about certain talents, and although a lot of times it can be funny, it does a LOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT of harm for the product. 

She's not on TV enough to be a top 5 complaint of mine so I don't really harp on this that often. There are a lot of larger fish to fry than Steph.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Austin would have given her a Stunner by now :mj2


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Glad I didn't watch the show.


----------



## Tamaur (May 31, 2015)

It wasn't really that bad and didn't thought it was that bad. The opening promo made Roman looks good in my opinion, not giving a shit about what she said, just playing with her, pissing her off, he was above her and it was cool. Sure, it would've been better if he could've just slap her or something like that but I'm sure it will come later.

And the ending pissed you off ? Made you hate her ? Well then, guess what, that's the point. And that's because he is an announcer and not a wrestler that they did that, so you can hate her even more. And yeah, it sucks that she won't get it coming but she will get it coming when her plans will fail, the fact that she does them makes those matches more important since you want the faces to win so The Authority won't win


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I fucking hate her. But when you think about that's true heat. 

Which is hard to come by on that lame show. 

Still I hope that she gets Brocked.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Tamaur said:


> And the ending pissed you off ? Made you hate her ? Well then, guess what, that's the point. And that's because he is an announcer and not a wrestler that they did that, so you can hate her even more. And yeah, it sucks that she won't get it coming but she will get it coming when her plans will fail, the fact that she does them makes those matches more important since you want the faces to win so The Authority won't win


:eyeroll
*I am sick to death of this bullshit argument. How many people have said that they want to see Stephanie fuck off? How many times have you seen people say that Stephanie needs to fuck off TV, and never come back? An effective heel makes people want to see them get their ass kicked, and they'll be willing to pay to see them get an ass-kicking. 

Stephanie McMahon does not make people want to see her get beat up. She makes people change the channel. She makes people want to see her get off TV, and never return. That's not being a good heel at all.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It just gets annoying when you see her every week constantly showing shes the alpha around there and no one can touch her. She can literally slap Reigns in the face until the entire left side of his face was red and he couldn't do anything. Now this week with Tom, it just gets tiresome seeing her ruling over the whole place with an iron fist and never ever getting any kind of comeuppance. 

I mean fuck get one of the divas to beat her ass or something, she needs to get some kind of comeuppance at some point this shits getting ridiculous.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

I am sick to death of people claiming someone is getting "x pac heat" to try to discredit them when they don't like them..


She is a great heel and gets consistent reactions from the fans... If someone is a bland uninteresting heel they would be getting crickets like that stupid stable with del rio and rusev...


People legit hate her, and it's because she plays the bitch role so well.. Give credit where it is due..


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

They could easily have Stephanie manage the Divas as their version of VKM and have her get her comeuppance by having the Divas get retribution on her whenever the situation is appropriate. That way, you don't have to worry about sensitive people lashing out when Reigns or someone else returns fire with slaps of their own.

Problem solved, right? Right, Steph? Hello? Whoops. Almost forgot that your ego needs protection, too, I guess. My bad. :HHH2


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Headliner said:


> ATROCIOUS, UNBEARABLE, WOAT, BRTUAL, INTOLERABLE, CRINGE-WORTHY, INSUFFERABLE, OPPRESSING, DEPRESSING, DID I SAY *WOAT*?
> 
> In all seriousness. She's gotta go. The minute I seen her show up on the screen I knew that poor announcer was gonna get embarrassed. And for what? Instead of just ending the show with the faces on top, Stephanie has to remain the most important part of the show. Stephanie has to reign supreme over everyone. Stephanie has to remind everyone that she's untouchable. Stephanie has to have the biggest dick.
> 
> ...


Well Bryan did take her out at WM XXX and when she got fired over the Sting stipulation, he was right there to harass her out of the arena.

She is beyond terrible though. One of the worst things in the business over the last 10 years.


----------



## HardKor1283 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeah, I've been saying how bad Steph is since 1999. Nothing new there, except she's managed to get and even _bigger_ on-screen role. 

But who knows? Maybe the whole beating up Tom Philips thing will go somewhere. 
Imagine: Stephanie is breaking down because Reigns won so she goes on a tirade tonight and beats up Philips. Then next week Philips sues or something and the Board of Directors removes Stephanie from power. It's not anywhere near as good as watching Stone Cold kick Vince's ass back in the 90s. But with HHH "injured," if Steph gets removed we could see an end to this atrocious "Authority" storyline once and for all. I'll take that any way I can get it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I miss innocent, adorable Steph. Her voice got way too deep, and now, I just don't know anymore. She aged, ok...everybody does, but why did her voice change? Why did her upper body morph? why is she so beastly? Remember when she MAN handled Brie at Summer Slam? :mj2 I think HHH still has feelings for Chyna. Poor Steph.

just remember the good ole days.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She's terrible, her booking is terrible. But that said...every single other heel on the roster is booked like a no hope, no talent, no brains geek who cant win any match...so its almost nice to have one heel on the roster that isn't a total fucking loser that cant win anything. If Steph looking good has to follow the League Of Nations looking like total fucking losers that cant do anything...then so be it. Book one heel as a beast at least...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

There is a difference between being an effective heel while getting heat and just getting heat. An effective heel, there is that level of fun cheering/watching the performance as a viewer, that kind of conscience "wink" if you will that "yeah I want to pay to see you get your ass kicked/comeuppance, but I enjoy the ride/your talents on this heel run and because you ENTERTAIN me, I'll tune in". That kind of emotional investment combined with good booking and some very good babyfaces was pretty much the backbone of the NWA in the mid-late 80s. To use a more modern example though: Edge in 05-06 was a sleazball that stole Matt Hardy's girlfriend and literally fucked her on live television to the highest extent you can do so on cable tv-14. Edge was so good at owning that character though through his ace mannerisms, mic work etc. combined with in Matt Hardy feud's case the realism and some really damn good matches (vs Flair TLC, Matt Hardy cage match being two highlights) and it was a really fun run to watch. Juxtapose that with Steph and the minute I hear that nails-to-chalkboard grating, scratchy voice I literally sometimes turn the channel not because she has heat with me where I want to follow along but because I don't find the bullshit entertaining and you know if you invest in her as a heel, there won't be a payoff due to a number of circumstances that I personally think bleed into her real life self. What the fuck is the entertainment in watching shit like she pulls backed by those PC, gender-driven superiority complex bullshit. 

Ya, Steph is gonna get heat as in loud boos and abhorring from audiences. A. She is one of the greatest character performer/heels of all time's daughter and B. she positions herself to where if she didn't get the biggest boos on the roster, that would be utterly pathetic in this restricted day and age. That isn't the end all be all of being a heel nor being entertaining imo. Feel free to disagree.


As a funny aside: if that woman lifts consistently another year or so she is going to have bigger triceps than a number of the guys. dshe will probably soon be on her way to Tyler Breeze and then later Kalisto. Only half kidding.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *This is what's pissed everyone off tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man... He really got that ass beat, didn't he?

That twerp looks like a young Michael Cole. It makes it hard to feel sorry for him.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

Get her off me TV.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Of course she is, do you know a feminist that isn't?

The evidence is piling up more and more that Hunter married her purely for who she was and what he stood to gain. Could anyone actually fall in love with this cunt of a woman? Its not unusual to pine over an ex, which is probably why he's fed her steroids so she can be a clone of Chyna.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *In ONE EPISODE, Vince proved why he's a more effective heel than Steph has been in the last two years. Harass babyface>create obstacles>get comeuppance>get the face over. Stephanie's flowchart is harass the entire roster>emasculate them>abandon them>put herself over. This show is doomed if she gets full control.*


Thank you for taking the words out of my mouth, so much this.

I despise the moment I see her appear every week, it is beyond a joke now, for over 2 years, the same old shit where Steph does and treats and belittles anyone and everyone when she wants and how she wants and gets 0 comeuppance, she is truly awful and her natural bitchy nature just makes me despise her even more.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Yea but its really great to see a strong powerful woman on TV isn't it ? :aj3


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

fucking Third-wave feminism.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> The sad part is, she might just legitimately believe she is showing "women's empowerment" on TV. I just don't know what else to think. I mean, call me crazy, but I always thought the point of getting heat was to put it to some form of use in a feud or a rub for a face.. Right?


Except, she does this stuff to the women as well. She has to be the one getting over. Remember this?







She gets owned, & then resorts to pulling out the boss card. It was supposed to be all about a new champion & the former champion continuing their feud over the championship. 

How does it help any of them for her to have to have the one up over both of them?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Shes a heel. Shes always been like that. Shes acting, settle down. Shes always entertaining to me. I literally loled when she layed the smackdown on Tom Phillips Ass lol.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Shes a heel.Shes always been like that. Shes acting, settle down. Shes always entertaining to me. I literally loled when she layed the smackdown on Tom Phillips Ass lol.


She isn't a heel as a heel needs to get her comeuppance and she doesn't. The fact she's always like it clearly means she isn't acting and she thinks it's the Steph show. 
Now the fact you find it entertaining and that you 'lolled' at her as an onscreen boss physically assaulting ANOTHER of her employees with no chance of recourse says as much about you as her TBH.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Called it in another thread and I'll call it here too:

*She'll put herself into Sasha/Bayley future feud to steal the spotlight and put herself over.*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That unmerciful beat down of Tom Phillips was just :lel in a bad way.

She even has to put herself over at the expense of an announcer :lmao.


----------



## FightOwensFight (Jul 29, 2015)

She is the worst on screen character I have ever seen, she fucking sucks and I can't find anything good about her nothing the most annoying person I have seen in wrestling, just fuck off and stay away from the TV she's a tired act.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I miss innocent, adorable Steph. Her voice got way too deep, and now, I just don't know anymore. She aged, ok...everybody does, but why did her voice change? Why did her upper body morph? why is she so beastly? Remember when she MAN handled Brie at Summer Slam? :mj2 I think HHH still has feelings for Chyna. Poor Steph.
> 
> just remember the good ole days.


Steph has been Chyna'fied
In the process of becoming Chyna'fied you become a massive cunt also I guess.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*What's wrong with Stephanie ?*

i just finished watching RAW and in the end she slapped that guy and he just fell in the ground like a bitch , she did the same to Reigns last week and it was pathetic , idon't know why she's so obssesed about beating up males , she always slap wrestlers from Daniel Bryan to Cena to Rock to Reigns to that poor guy who was embarassed world wide and it hurt the product so much because there was never a pay off , lol must suck for HHH in the bedroom .


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: What's wrong with Stephanie ?*

Looks like Hunter got tired of strap-on, so she needs to take it out on somebody else. :draper2


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Im glad i didn't finish watching this shit show.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: What's wrong with Stephanie ?*



Ho Ho Ho Drago! said:


> Looks like Hunter got tired of strap-on, so she needs to take it out on somebody else. :draper2


i swear she has that fetish of beating up men , or she's a pro-feminist .


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks like Shane inherited the brains of the family. Her ego along with Hunter always ruins whats _'best for business'._


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

3ku1 said:


> Shes a heel. Shes always been like that. Shes acting, settle down. Shes always entertaining to me. I literally loled when she layed the smackdown on Tom Phillips Ass lol.


There's always one.

As people pointed out, it feels like Steph has an agenda behind all of this. Like some kind of delusional women's empowerment thing where she has to insert her dominance whenever necessary to prove something to people. Every time she does it, she comes off extremely unbearable while making the wrestlers look like complete jokes. 

Plus, she doesn't have regular heat. She has "I wanna turn the channel" heat and that's never, ever a good thing.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Steph is FUCKING ATRICIOUS*



Headliner said:


> There's always one.
> 
> As people pointed out, it feels like Steph has an agenda behind all of this. Like some kind of delusional women's empowerment thing where she has to insert her dominance whenever necessary to prove something to people. Every time she does it, she comes off extremely unbearable while making the wrestlers look like complete jokes.
> 
> Plus, she doesn't have regular heat. She has "I wanna turn the channel" heat and that's never, ever a good thing.


What I'm trying to understand, is how do they expect to make money from this?
She's not a draw and overexposed. It wasn't funny in TNA when Dixie was on her egotrip. Its not funny now Steph is doing whatever this is.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Steph is FUCKING ATRICIOUS*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> What I'm trying to understand, is how do they expect to make money from this?
> She's not a draw and overexposed. It wasn't funny in TNA when Dixie was on her egotrip. Its not funny now Steph is doing whatever this is.


I feel like it's all Steph. Old creative writers made reference to Steph's need to feel dominant over everyone behind the scenes. Back in 2007, she had a power fight with Shane over controlling wwe.com and she won control even though Shane was running it.

Maybe Triple H isn't man enough to tell his wife to GTFO.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Xenoblade said:


> I am sick to death of people claiming someone is getting "x pac heat" to try to discredit them when they don't like them..
> 
> 
> She is a great heel and gets consistent reactions from the fans... If someone is a bland uninteresting heel they would be getting crickets like that stupid stable with del rio and rusev...
> ...


She gets heat, but then what? All this heat means fucking shit if she never gets any comeuppance. It only works to put her over and make her seem more important and more significant than the ENTIRE roster. 

Like mentioned before, her ego is obsessed with this female empowerment bullshit, so she can't be touched, hell she can barely ever be embarrassed, and it took Ronda Rousey, a legit UFC champion, to give her some comeuppance. 

Her character gets good heat, but is it completely fucking useless heat given to a completely fucking useless character. 

Who the fuck is watching Raw for Stephanie Mcmahon? WHO?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

It's so funny because I didn't watch Raw last night, but as I was reading the recap I thought to myself, "I wonder who Stephanie slapped tonight?"

I got soooo far through the recap thinking it wouldn't happen.... But... I was wrong.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Absolutely sick of Her turning up on the weeks she wants to and fuck anyone who opposes her in the ass. I get it, she's a McMahon, so she's supposed to have a high level of power and authority, but she just takes the piss. 



Poor Tom Phillips. I didn't even feel angry towards Steph, you sorta get used to it. Fucking joke.


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

She's one of the most annoying things on all of television. I instantly change the channel anytime that shemale shows up. I have no interest in watching her stroke her ego.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

I think even the most hardcore feminist women's lib types who would pop if a man punched Stephanie in the face.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

I am not nostalgia fan by any means, but everytime she's on my screen I wish AE was still around and someone would shut her whore mouth with a finisher. :mj2


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Headliner said:


> There's always one.
> 
> As people pointed out, it feels like Steph has an agenda behind all of this. Like some kind of delusional women's empowerment thing where she has to insert her dominance whenever necessary to prove something to people. Every time she does it, she comes off extremely unbearable while making the wrestlers look like complete jokes.
> 
> Plus, she doesn't have regular heat. She has "I wanna turn the channel" heat and that's never, ever a good thing.


Indeed Vince had genuine heat and the reason it wasn't go away heat was because of nights like St Valentine's Day massacre in 1999. Vince got his comeuppance and a beating then after almost outfoxing the face but he eventually lost as he had to.

If that was in today's product Paul Wight would have choke-slammed SCSA and Vince would have won only for them to find some pointless reason on RAW to award the win to SCSA anyway. That is why the product is in the toilet IMHO.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

She needs to get of my TV asap. Probably she will not get her comeuppance, since her ego is bigger than the arena. Someone give her a spear or a F5...


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

There's a reason why I call her "Staph" instead of Steph. She's an infection to the brand and product. What's worse is the excuses people come up to defend this crap.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Poor Tom Phillips. He really doesn't deserve shit like that, even though he's only an interviewer, that ending really pissed me off. Why does she continuously get to emasculate everyone she comes into contact with? Everyone from Reigns to Phillips. Can somebody please just beat the shit out of her for once? As has been said, the ego just makes it that much worse, too, taking credit for shit she has almost nothing to do with. Her persona seems to be the same as Miz's kayfabe character when it comes to pure delusion.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Marv95 said:


> There's a reason why I call her "Staph" instead of Steph. She's an infection to the brand and product. *What's worse is the excuses people come up to defend this crap.*


Even Big E, even him man. :mj2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679156943831699457


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

I don't even think she's a feminist, that would mean she would have to care about other women. I think she's just an egomaniac and sociopath. And I have no interest in seeing her get her comeuppance. her character is boring because it's always the same shit


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

I wouldn't mind her emasculation antics so much if there was an endgame, she doesn't get her comeuppance enough to justify constantly getting booked like that. Which is strange because in the past she, Vince and Shane had no problem putting people over because they knew they could get their heat right back due to their position.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

LMAO look at all of you... You have no idea what to do with yourselves now that you are on the same level with the marks.. Actually despising a heel.. Stephanie is that good..

Fact of the matter is she can turn any baby face or heel into a legit baby face.. She did it with vickie, she did it with brie, and now she is helping do it with roman.

Boring heels would be the league of nations who absolutely nobody reacts to, cares or talks about.. Stephanie is great.. Her beating the crap out of guys knowing they can do nothing about it is a perfect way to get under peoples skin and the best part is none of you can do anything about it..

Just shut up and take it.


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

There's a difference between being a good heel, and being a terrible human being. A good heel puts the face over in some way. She is not a good heel, she is absolute garbage. Steaming hot garbage. I don't hate her character or her characters actions so much as I hate her as a person and her desperate need to bury the whole roster at every opportunity. Nothing about Steph is enjoyable or beneficial to the product in any way. I am usually sympathetic to a lot of the talent, even those I don't like, but fuck her. That squealing voice, worthless acting and inability to do her job. If it weren't for nepotism this cunt would be working at a Taco Bell.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Some of the best heels are the ones who are dispicable in real life.. Look at HBK 97 and Edge (after he cheated with Lita)

Because they are the ones who can bring a sense or realism and relate to their characters.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

CM Chump said:


> If it weren't for nepotism this cunt would be working at a Taco Bell.


Nah mate, I´d reckon she´d either be working at a whorehouse, or be one of those fem-nazis


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Xenoblade said:


> LMAO look at all of you... You have no idea what to do with yourselves now that you are on the same level with the marks.. Actually despising a heel.. Stephanie is that good..
> 
> Fact of the matter is she can turn any baby face or heel into a legit baby face.. She did it with vickie, she did it with brie, and now she is helping do it with roman.
> 
> ...


Do you understand pro-wrestling? 
How does Steph's act make money?

A heel builds heat with a view towards a match, that draws money and creates a star. Steph act does neither. Its a self-pleasurable act that does nothing except boost her ego.

Vince's role had a point. Eric and the NWO had a point to it. Heyman and ECW had a point. Steph's role just wastes time.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Fappy McFapper said:


> *HBK was beaten by Steve Austin at Wrestlemania *and Edge was beaten by Matt Hardy before Hardy was shipped off to Smackdown, meanwhile Stephanie beat The Shit Bella Twin.
> 
> See a difference?


ya and you think shawn michaels wanted to do that? um no.. And steph beat Brie because they wanted to go into a program with Nickie vs Brie so Nickie had to turn on her..

It's not like steph beat her clean. And it was funny how over Brie was against stephanie but then once she started feuding with her sister nobody cared anymore..

Just shows how good stephanie is in investing people into a feud, and how poor and not on the same level the rest of the divas are.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> Do you understand pro-wrestling?
> How does Steph's act make money?
> 
> A heel builds heat with a view towards a match, that draws money and creates a star. Steph act does neither. Its a self-pleasurable act that does nothing except boost her ego.
> ...


Because she helps add to the feuds by making them personal and pissing people off to make people want to see the authority gets what is coming to them... HHH is obviously going to take the beatings because he is a guy and ACTUALLY CAN.

but steph still gets hers from time to time. She doesn't have to get beat up to get embrassed.. She has been slapped by brie before and ran away crying, (it happened on a ppv), arresseted and put in jail for assult, She has been thrown in the mud by vickie, she got her drink spiked by roman reigns, she has been fired at survivor series and threw a huge tantrum, she also got punked out by ronda at wrestlemania..

And all of the stuff I mentioned she got huge reactions out of the fans when it happened.. That is not bad heat, getting boos when are you are being evil and cheers when you get embarrsed is exactly what a heel is supposed to do she is playing her role perfectley..

bad heels are the ones who nobody cares one way or the other about like, well, like the rest of the roster minus triple h.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Steph is a great babyface. I turn the channel every time she is on and I lose all desire to watch WWE's awful tv show. I can't thank her enough for helping me disassociate from their product. She's a hero!


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> She's as cringeworthy as the new bitch in star wars.


Rey is one of the best things about the New Star Wars movie ut

As for the OP, I'd like to add another thing: her constant coming out on top of everyone else wouldn't be so bad if there was at least some variety to it. You know what she's going to do every time. She's going to slap the person. Why? Why does it always have to be a slap? Because she's a woman? Fuck that. Remember when Vince straight up kicked Reigns in the balls on Raw? Why doesn't Steph do that shit? She would actually be causing physical harm to someone and, depending on timing and who she does it to, it would be fucking hilarious. Try punching the person. I know that part doesn't make much sense, but it just gets old after a while. It becomes predictable.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Not to mention her smile... Why this bitch gotta scrunch up her nose every time she smiles?


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

L.I.O. said:


> Not to mention her smile... Why this bitch gotta scrunch up her nose every time she smiles?


Because she's a psycho.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

These are the times where i start to miss CM Punk because he would've put Stephanie in her place from the get go.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *In ONE EPISODE, Vince proved why he's a more effective heel than Steph has been in the last two years. Harass babyface>create obstacles>get comeuppance>get the face over. Stephanie's flowchart is harass the entire roster>emasculate them>abandon them>put herself over. This show is doomed if she gets full control.*


That is why Vince is GOAT heel.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

vince was a shitty heel and made no sense.. He came out got FACE CHEERS, and then gave Roman (who he hates) a match for the world title, which he won...


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

AlternateDemise said:


> Rey is one of the best things about the New Star Wars movie ut
> 
> As for the OP, I'd like to add another thing: her constant coming out on top of everyone else wouldn't be so bad if there was at least some variety to it. You know what she's going to do every time. She's going to slap the person. Why? Why does it always have to be a slap? Because she's a woman? Fuck that. Remember when Vince straight up kicked Reigns in the balls on Raw? Why doesn't Steph do that shit? She would actually be causing physical harm to someone and, depending on timing and who she does it to, it would be fucking hilarious. Try punching the person. I know that part doesn't make much sense, but it just gets old after a while. It becomes predictable.


I think he meant Phasma.
Rey is just a Mary Sue though.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Xenoblade said:


> LMAO look at all of you... You have no idea what to do with yourselves now that you are on the same level with the marks.. Actually despising a heel.. Stephanie is that good..
> 
> Fact of the matter is she can turn any baby face or heel into a legit baby face.. She did it with vickie, she did it with brie, and now she is helping do it with roman.
> 
> ...


Either you have no clue as to what a heel is supposed to do, or you're just trolling. Either way, it's pretty sad.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

yeah vince is awesome isnt he. get real hes a parody of himself and has been ever since like 2004. he became a magnified version of the angry vince parody from the opie and anthony show. and he came out last week to give a guy who assaulted his son in law a title match? ok then...


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

I fell sorry for Tom , no ammount of money in the world can make me take a beating from a bitch like Staph willingly , i hope Reigns speared her and when Seth returns , the shield reunites to triple powerpowb her plastic ass straight to school .


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

She's booked stronger than Lesnar, nobody can touch her and she just fucks everyone up. Especially liked how she slapped Roman red & blue and he just stood there taking it like a bitch. At least Triple H gets beat up from time to time, Stephanie just keeps getting stronger


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

All you can do is laugh at this point. Stephanie has taken channeling Vince to OTT levels.

I think she's damaged HHH's credibility the most rather than the other wrestlers. HHH is supposed to be one of the bosses, but Stephanie is always there putting someone in their place. She assumes the role of a man going toe to toe with everyone while HHH just stands there batting his eyes. I'm a female, so I've got no issue with Steph wanting to project "strength" but her on screen character the past few years is of a woman who thinks she has a pair. I know she's a woman in a man's world but you're not actually one. I wouldn't be surprised if she legit has issues with men.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Linda McMahon says hi.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Wrestling is fake. Honestly, who cares.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Well the fact that she's getting a reaction out of everyone here including me tells me she's doing a good job.. #xpacheatisreal


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Her ego is off the fucking charts. Sooner she permanently fucks off, the better.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

She's a great heel no doubt, but I hate the message she and the company are sending which is that it's okay for a woman to emasculate a man, beat the hell out of him, but he should NEVER retaliate or even protect himself fpalm

If her character is suppose to be an annoying dumb feminist then it's working. But I really wanna see her get dropped, by a male wrestler in particular. I can just imagine the pop that spot would get


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Rocky Mark said:


> She's a great heel no doubt, but I hate the message she and the company are sending which is that it's okay for a woman to emasculate a man, beat the hell out of him, but he should NEVER retaliate or even protect himself fpalm
> 
> If her character is suppose to be an annoying dumb feminist then it's working. But I really wanna see her get dropped, by a male wrestler in particular. I can just imagine the pop that spot would get


I'm afraid that will happen, but it might be done by a racist white convict who has commited domestic violence who likes sexism behind the scenes.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Stephanie McMahon is the real cancer of this company.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> She needs to be Sweet Chin Music'ed off the Eiffel Tower. Give us the loudest foot-to-face smacking sound of all time when the kick hits too.


She could end up being raped by a demonically controlled Kevin Dunn or some neo-nazis dressed as John Cena marks! The writers who can't stand her authority might plan something stupid like this anyway! That's how bad it could make the WWE look!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Xenoblade said:


> Because she helps add to the feuds by making them personal and pissing people off to make people want to see the authority gets what is coming to them... HHH is obviously going to take the beatings because he is a guy and ACTUALLY CAN.
> 
> but steph still gets hers from time to time. She doesn't have to get beat up to get embrassed.. She has been slapped by brie before and ran away crying, (it happened on a ppv), arresseted and put in jail for assult, She has been thrown in the mud by vickie, she got her drink spiked by roman reigns, she has been fired at survivor series and threw a huge tantrum, she also got punked out by ronda at wrestlemania..
> 
> ...


If she's a great heel, then how come she's out there introducing the world to some of the hottest women talents from NXT as part of the Divas 'Revolution'? Like she's some 'saviour' to the fans?

How come she made the top heel of the company Seth Rollins - the WORLD CHAMPION I might add - a complete bitch nearly every week by treating him like a disruptive child in class?

She even made some questionable comments to Heyman about him and his family during Brock's feud with Triple H back in 2012. Why should we want to cheer for a cunt like this?

She's not a member of the roster so who exactly benefits from this? Nobody. Not one male member of the roster has benefited from her presence. She's worthless and there is zero point to her being on screen.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Xenoblade said:


> bad heels are the ones who nobody cares one way or the other about like, well, like the rest of the roster minus triple h.


So Rusev is a bad heel?


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

She is a great heel.
the way almost everyone on here want her to get a kind of punishent.
... im not gonna say further.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Wrestling is fake. Honestly, who cares.


This really. Have stopped watching since SS and when you stop being so invested in this shit, it really changes your perception on wrestling. What's the point in being invested when you know WWE are just going to let you down lol?


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

she won't go. as long as she gets a reaction, she will keep laughing in your face, emasculating the roster and using her woman card to get away with it. people that defend her because of the 'good old days' dont see the real life impact she's having on the company and it stinks as bad as a 1999 mr. socko


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

"get out of my ring now"

*Reigns turns around and goes out*

"come back in the ring now"

Made no fucking sense. :lol


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

:lol:lol:lol


Random announcer needs to look stronger than the 'owner' of the company!!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Rocky Mark said:


> She's a great heel no doubt, but I hate the message she and the company are sending which is that it's okay for a woman to emasculate a man, beat the hell out of him, but he should NEVER retaliate or even protect himself fpalm


fpalm to you

Stephanie McMahon 135 lbs
Roman Reigns 265 lbs

ut


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Call a chick who has to constantly feed her ego and go over literally everyone in the company without getting her comeuppance a great heel brehs. WF logic 101.

Vickie Guerrero >


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

PurityOfEvil said:


> "get out of my ring now"
> 
> *Reigns turns around and goes out*
> 
> ...


:lol :lol 

I thought it was just me. That segment made no sense but yet I didn't totally hate it. 






If the men aren't allowed to hit Stephanie, the divas should throw punches. The WWE is badly missing a Lita or Sherri Martel who would get involved. 

I feel for HHH. I can only imagine what she's like at home.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

It's ridiculous at this point

Makes me miss things like this even more :cry


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Stephanie is terrible. At least with Triple H, he can take a beating and he can have matches where he gets beaten up. Steph, absolutely nothing!

Poor Tom Phillips, he deserves a huge bonus for going through with that.

Plus they couldn't even let Dean & Roman end the show on a high, they had to ruin it with Steph getting the attention. Ugh.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

How did that opening not make sense though? She's the entitled brat who loves to give people orders. Roman tried to get her mad by turning his back on her for a few seconds before leaving on his own accord, so of course that didn't satisfy the princess because she wants to boss him around and not let him have any sort of free will in the happening.

Also, comeuppance doesn't always have to be getting the shit kicked out of you, she looked weak af in that segment and was visibly on the verge of tears (not to mention her husband and father got their asses kicked by that very same guy).
Her being humiliated by Roman was the whole reason why she femdom'd Tom.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Stephanie is terrible. At least with Triple H, he can take a beating and he can have matches where he gets beaten up. Steph, absolutely nothing!
> 
> Poor Tom Phillips, he deserves a huge bonus for going through with that.
> 
> *Plus they couldn't even let Dean & Roman end the show on a high, they had to ruin it with Steph getting the attention. Ugh*.


This made no sense at all. I fully believe the rumors that she drove Shane away. If Steph's ego is this bad on screen, she has to be a nightmare backstage.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

AlternateDemise said:


> *Rey is one of the best things about the New Star Wars movie ut*
> 
> As for the OP, I'd like to add another thing: her constant coming out on top of everyone else wouldn't be so bad if there was at least some variety to it. You know what she's going to do every time. She's going to slap the person. Why? Why does it always have to be a slap? Because she's a woman? Fuck that. Remember when Vince straight up kicked Reigns in the balls on Raw? Why doesn't Steph do that shit? She would actually be causing physical harm to someone and, depending on timing and who she does it to, it would be fucking hilarious. Try punching the person. I know that part doesn't make much sense, but it just gets old after a while. It becomes predictable.


And with one sentence, you ruin any chance of your opinions ever holding any merit again.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


>


Quoted for enjoyment.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Why is it ok for Steph to slap males?*

WWE is supposed to be PG correct ? So why is it ok when Steph repeatedly slaps a male but it's not ok for a male to react? I am against males hitting females don't get me wrong but the WWE is being hypocritical by letting Steph get away with this crap


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*The hate I have for Stephanie is too much for me to control. 

Stephanie has too much a fucking ego that she has to actually hit a interviewer last night on Raw ending. What the fuck is wrong with her? Oh wait why the fuck did I ask that question? 

I am so sick and tired of death of watching this ego woman do whatever she wants on TV and in the back. Never to get any karma back. 

She is the reason I hate her segments. Stephanie is worst than anyone on screen I have ever seen. 

Slapping a wrestler is one thing since they can defend themselves. OH wait they can't do shit to her because she won't allow it. I have had watched her tear into both divas division and superstars for too long. 

Last night was the final strike with me on watching her on my TV. Right here and right now, it will be the last time I ever see Stephanie on my screen. I hope one day that someone gives her karma on TV. I don't care who it is men or woman or even the worst gimmick of the two. *​


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Why is it ok for Steph to slap males?*

I don't agree with it. I just remembered that Sensational Sherri did the same to the Warrior:






But Sherri was at least a badass, and Steph has taken the slapping to an obscene level.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: Why is it ok for Steph to slap males?*

Delete this thread


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> And with one sentence, you ruin any chance of your opinions ever holding any merit again.


:rock5

Why? Because what you think matters so much? You? A person who has the tendency to be wrong on just about everything he discusses on this forum? Are you really that high on your own bullshit?

Please, get over yourself ut


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Why is it ok for Steph to slap males?*

Only thing WWE cares about is being PC for its sponsors. 

Doesn't matter to them that it's hypocritical: WWE deems a male hitting a female as wrong and a big no-no for sponsorship, while a female hitting a male is 'ok' or not that bad.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Why is it ok for Steph to slap males?*



Mra22 said:


> WWE is supposed to be PG correct ? *So why is it ok when Steph repeatedly slaps a male but it's not ok for a male to react*? I am against males hitting females don't get me wrong but the WWE is being hypocritical by letting Steph get away with this crap


Feminism in a nutshell.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Why is it ok for Steph to slap males?*

Steph slapping the males is PG.... People always take it more seriously when a man hits a woman, you should know this OP. Don't be so ignorant.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Why is it ok for Steph to slap males?*

She's getting ready for Ronda.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

She looks like a dude, sounds like a dude, and now hits all the dudes on the roster.

Steph needs to get her ****** ass kicked lol


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Why is it ok for Steph to slap males?*

OP, you contradicted yourself in your own post. Lock thread.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Why is it ok for Steph to slap males?*

It's not PG, it's PC.

Also, because Steph is a male.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Why is it ok for Steph to slap males?*

Wrestling is not real and kayfabe is dead.

So enjoy the show or don't watch.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Why is it ok for Steph to slap males?*

I don't mind the odd slap here and there, it's the fact she never gets any sort of commupence that irritates me. What's the point in continuously harassing her superstars when it doesn't even lead to any revenge?

Also, that savage 'assault' on Tom Phillips last night was just fucking ridiculous fpalm

Made to look like a cowering bitch at the hands of Steph.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: Why is it ok for Steph to slap males?*

its kind of been stephs gimmick for the past 15 years. and it gets heat something that is hard to get in this era and she was booed a lot last week and last night


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Why is it ok for Steph to slap males?*

I've always hated the idea that a woman can hit a man and get away with it but a man can't do the same. Hitting people in general is wrong so rather that a man hitting a woman is seen as abuse but a woman hitting a man is given a pass.

Thats some female privilege right there. Check it.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Why is it ok for Steph to slap males?*

Someone should go Isis on that bitch.

Just in time for the holidays.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

You people take WWE way too seriously lol. Steph is acting. The fact she has gotten you so riled up, says she is doing her job correctly. Even if she isin't, and she is as bad as you say she is. Your talking about her, so she got an response. As for why is it okay for Steph to hit males? Please if Reigns smacked Steph in the face, the majority of you would be jumping on the Feminist Train to Hitting Women is not okay Ville lol. You would be ripping into WWE for Women Abuse. It's a two way street, a women hitting a male, and a male hitting in a women in any context is not okay. But this is kayfabe. It's not like it's an actual tv show, on CSI or something and the women is beating up a guy, and masculating him. This was done in a kayfabe context in a very scripted show. To show how Frustrated Steph was. Tom was not a boyfriend, he was the stupid host, who prob deserved a beating. It was done for comedy.


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

You guys just don't understand the business. She has to be the only person on the roster to face little to no repercussions for her actions because... vagina. You millennials looking for logic and an actual payoff to all this are so entitled.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm thinking it all boils down to this. 

70 year old Vince knows that there are times he needs to take a bump. He seems to even willingly do it at his age. Despite being the boss, Vince is never shy about putting someone over and taking a bump when the time is right. That's probably because it really is what is best for business.

HHH doesn't really seem to like (or want) to take the bump or to put someone over. Maybe its just me, but it feels like he really only does it as a last resort. But he will do it if he has to.

The last person I remember Steph putting over was when she let Vicki G. toss her in the mud on her retirement. She's doing a good job of getting people to hate her. But, she's becoming a channel changer because everyone knows what to expect when she comes out. There are still quite a few lessons she needs to learn from her dad.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Empress said:


> All you can do is laugh at this point. Stephanie has taken channeling Vince to OTT levels.
> 
> I think she's damaged HHH's credibility the most rather than the other wrestlers. HHH is supposed to be one of the bosses, but Stephanie is always there putting someone in their place. She assumes the role of a man going toe to toe with everyone while HHH just stands there batting his eyes. I'm a female, so I've got no issue with Steph wanting to project "strength" but her on screen character the past few years is of a woman who thinks she has a pair. I know she's a woman in a man's world but you're not actually one. I wouldn't be surprised if she legit has issues with men.


You're right about this. She's more of a man than Triple H at this point. HHH practically just stands behind Steph as she emasculates every male to cross her path. Triple H is playing the wife role now it seems.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

I like Steph, but all she had to do was attempt to slap Roman again, Roman blocks it, lets her go and she walks away.

No screeching/yelling and making pointless matches which the faces won easily anyway.

Sometimes less is more.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re:*



LPPrince said:


> I've always hated the idea that a woman can hit a man and get away with it but a man can't do the same. Hitting people in general is wrong so rather that a man hitting a woman is seen as abuse but a woman hitting a man is given a pass.
> 
> Thats some female privilege right there. Check it.


I don't know if you're the person who titled it "Why is it ok for Steph to slap males?" but:

That's the thing - it's _not_. 

Unless WWE is pro-male on female domestic violence, this is the dumbest thing they could have a woman do. Just because in WWE's world it's okay doesn't mean it is - doesn't mean it officially is and doesn't mean that most people, men or women, think it is.

This is precisely the sort of thing that causes people to side against the decrying of male on female violence because unfortunately we tend to be really binary thinkers. Even if we don't think it's generally okay for men to attack women, most of us will be thinking that Steph deserved a slap back and why the hell would WWE want to orchestrate a situation in which the viewer is thinking "Argh I wish [the significantly larger and stronger male professional fighter] would hit Stephanie!"?

It's also stupid from a pyschology standpoint, it makes Roman look like a bitch or at least a fool for not even grabbing her arm and stopping her. But yeah, this completley plays into the "political correctness" ignorance when it's WWE who created this world in which all a man can do is stand there while being repeatedly slapped viciously.

Oh and you're 100% right about it being female privilege and I hope more people see and acknowledge this because if they do then they can't be in denial about the instances of male privilege. That's what I wish more people would understand - we ALL have varying degrees of privilege for the various groups we're a part of. Sometimes it benefits you to be female/black etc. and other times it works against you; if people didn't go into denial about examples of privilege then they'd have little choice but to add them all up and see what's a net positive and what's a net negative. (spoiler, being a white male is not a net negative).


----------



## European Uppercut (Apr 10, 2014)

Holy fuck, this conversation is a disgrace. This is just sad, sad sad.


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

I'm going to give Steph benefit of the doubt here. Reigns had hit her husband. If a male wrestler hit a female wrestler, who had an onscreen partner then it would be natural for him to look for revenge so I dont see the problem storywise. 

I do think Steph needs to fuck off though. 

I also think violence should be last resort. If someone started attacking me and they were physically weaker I would look to restrain then call the police.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re:*



Old Saint RiC said:


> Oh and you're 100% right about it being female privilege and I hope more people see and acknowledge this because if they do then they can't be in denial about the instances of male privilege. That's what I wish more people would understand - we ALL have varying degrees of privilege for the various groups we're a part of. Sometimes it benefits you to be female/black etc. and other times it works against you; if people didn't go into denial about examples of privilege then they'd have little choice but to add them all up and see what's a net positive and what's a net negative. (spoiler, being a white male is not a net negative).


Fucking finally, someone says what I've been saying. Everyone's got privileges and we need to acknowledge all of them before anything actually changes for the better. Fuck. Get prepped for grep.

Wait hold on, I typed grep to represent green rep. Why is it not being marked as not a word by spell check. Hold up.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grep

Well fuck me, grep's an actual thing. Alright then. /themoreyouknow


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

How many times has the word 'comeuppance' been used in this thread? I'd say 947 times. She doesn't need to get her comeuppance she's not a wrestler she's an authority figure who has hardly any fighting/wrestling experience. Do you expect a grown man to start knocking fûck out of a woman on a PG show because she called him a bad name? Some people take this way to seriously. Stephanie isn't that bad really she slapped the shit out of some no mark announcer and people are up in arms about it, who fucking cares it's the equivalent of a jobber getting his ass handed to him in the ring.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*What makes absolutely no sense is why everyone from big show to reigns to this backstage interviewer has to take hits at all. No one is saying you should try an all out assault on this women but what kind of bullshit none common sensical writing is this? Why can't they just stop her hand or something along those lines in order for her to back off? Makes no sense. 

Also Stephanie should know better than this how to act and write her own character. I mean has she learned nothing in these past years? If you are not going to contribute anything good on tv let your husband do the job(which you already made look really bad on number on occasions).

Also when you use half of the promo time you have screaming on the mic with no real substance and your voice goes bad you know it aint the right way to go...but hey dhat ego got bigger right? At least one women in the world is happy for it. Guess who. *


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Chyna 2.0 needs to be on the receiving end of a 3-D on a flaming table.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Go take care of your seven daughters and leave WWE just like your brother did.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

She's starting to get X-Pac heat. Rightfully so. When she came out to present Seth's award, the crowd was a different type of rowdy. That was "go away" jeering, not the typical boo the bad guy type of response.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

According to reddit, wanting Stephanie to take a spear or any sort of bump makes you an MRA woman hating neckbeard whose also a virgin.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Are you all really struggling that hard to separate the actor from the character? She's replicating the Vince McMahon authority role almost to a tee to fill an essential role in this ongoing soap opera. She even goes over the top to hit his same tones and mannerisms. If your only gripe is that she's not getting beat up, I just don't get it.

Are we really using words like "emasculate" and "assault" to describe what she did to Tom? You mean two people acting in a TV show? Do you not think Tom was thrilled to have an opportunity to actively participate? Lots of ignorance going on here.

This is crazy. It's like everybody can separate kayfabe from reality _except_ when Stephanie is involved. She's brilliant. Her and Hunter both. If she gets under your skin that much, you have some seriously deep-seated issues involving women in positions of power.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

This thread is proof of how great of a heel Stephanie is.

This is the only way to be a true heel in the new generation: piss off as many smarks, as often as possible. It's what made Kane a brilliant heel during Bryan's road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

The General said:


> Are you all really struggling that hard to separate the actor from the character? She's replicating the Vince McMahon authority role almost to a tee to fill an essential role in this ongoing soap opera. She even goes over the top to hit his same tones and mannerisms. If your only gripe is that she's not getting beat up, I just don't get it.
> 
> Are we really using words like "emasculate" and "assault" to describe what she did to Tom? You mean two people acting in a TV show? Do you not think Tom was thrilled to have an opportunity to actively participate? Lots of ignorance going on here.
> 
> This is crazy. It's like everybody can separate kayfabe from reality _except_ when Stephanie is involved. She's brilliant. Her and Hunter both. If she gets under your skin that much, you have some seriously deep-seated issues involving women in positions of power.


*You seem to forget something. What made Vince a great heel, was the fact that he got his comeuppance in the end. That's what made him a great, & successful heel. Stephanie never gets hers, so there's no interest in anything she does. She's trying to be Vince, but she sucks at it. 

And I already addressed the rest of this argument in a another post, so here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-raw-smackdown/1868161-steph-fucking-atrocious-6.html#post55364817

BTW, nobody is attacking Stephanie as a person. None of us know her personally, we're just talking about her shit TV character. Although, if you really want to go there, she is ms. "Philanthropy is the future of marketing. It's the way brands are going to win."*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why are we discussing Star Wars in this thread? I'll start banning people for that. total fucking shoot.*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Deadman's Hand said:


> You seem to forget something. *What made Vince a great heel, was the fact that he got his comeuppance in the end. That's what made him a great, & successful heel.* Stephanie never gets hers, so there's no interest in anything she does. She's trying to be Vince, but she sucks at it.


Well.......that's part of it. Vince does a great job of being a believable corrupt ass hat of a boss. It seems a lot more natural when he does it. Stephanie comes off as forced and, at times, kind of goofy. I found myself laughing at how hard she was trying on Raw.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

CM Chump said:


> If it weren't for nepotism this cunt would be working at a Taco Bell.


If it weren't for nepotism Jesus Christ would be in a welfare line. Seriously, that dude is not a badass at all.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Not sure why some people think we hate her because she's being a proper heel.

Vince McMahon showed her how to be a proper heel in literally 3 hours. It made the crowd care. It connected the fans to the heel because he got his payback. Many faces don't get that vs Stephanie. Actually, for the past year to 2 years, nobody had that. It was all under Triple H's expense, as if Stephanie is immune to any punishment.

It's kind of sad, really. She tries so hard to be just as great as Vince was, but Vince took the hits, not only physically, but antics as well. Hell, she doesn't have to be physically hit. Spray beer on her, ruin her image, humiliate her.. something.. anything.

None of that she's allowed to go through, I feel. I just don't like her not because she's a good heel, *but because her illusion of a heel can be seen right through by anyone.* Vince comes in and in the first 5 minutes asserts a kind of authority that tells people "I'm the fucking boss and I don't give a shit who you are." He comes in and relays orders to Roman with a harsh condition, hitting Roman with a situation, *not a sudden slapfest that doesn't create any suspense.* The crowd, who loved him, now suddenly realize this man is detestable, and now Vince is hated again in less than an hour without a single shot thrown. And in the span of 3 hours, he is booed so heavily that it feels so, so, SOOO satisfying when Roman gets a shot on him. The face got a piece of the heel, and people connected.

The illusion that Steph creates doesn't feel anything like that, even though I feel that's what she's been trying to portray. It's because she creates no situations. Roman tears her family apart on the mic and she doesn't respond with anything but mindless slapping *that provided nothing, that created no situation where we remotely care about the outcome, because the outcome is that Steph slaps you and it's done.*

She expects people to boo her because she's a great heel, but people boo her because she presents nothing remotely interesting to shake things up. She doesn't create situations that move the story along and create suspense, she merely slaps situations away. It's sucky TV, really.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Simple reminder that not all heroes wear capes


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just watched Raw with my Mum and when she saw what Steph did, the first thing she said was "what a piece of shit, god Stephanie is so annoying, I wish she'd go away for good".

That's not good heel heat, that's 'get the hell off my TV' heat, which is not what you want in a heel. Vince did a MUCH better job last week, cos he actually got his comeuppance at the end of Raw.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

The General said:


> Do you not think Tom was thrilled to have an opportunity to actively participate? Lots of ignorance going on here.












Yeah because Tom Phillips has dreamed of getting smacked around by Stephanie McMahon since joining the WWE! He wasn't just content with holding interviews that didn't involve him being attacked, he really wanted to get in the mix to feel like a real Superstar!!!


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I think she was being over the top horrible on purpose so Roman wouldn't look so bad by comparison. And I think it has worked abit because I have read posts from people who say Roman wasn't that bad, it was Steph that was awful.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

AryaDark said:


> *Why are we discussing Star Wars in this thread? I'll start banning people for that. total fucking shoot.*


Shit I am with that. I have not seen it yet. And I don't appreciate going to a Steph sucks thread. And people discussing Star Wars, when it has no content or relevance at all. That is bloody insensitive. Their are spoiler tag threads for a reason.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She is untouchable because she's a woman, if it was Triple H who was at her place he would be speared and KOed half the time


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Natsuke said:


> Not sure why some people think we hate her because she's being a proper heel.
> 
> Vince McMahon showed her how to be a proper heel in literally 3 hours. It made the crowd care. It connected the fans to the heel because he got his payback. Many faces don't get that vs Stephanie. Actually, for the past year to 2 years, nobody had that. It was all under Triple H's expense, as if Stephanie is immune to any punishment.
> 
> ...


Indeed.

I would put it like this. A heels job is to put themselves and the face over as in that if the heel gets a good negative reaction then face will get a good positive reaction as a consequence. A faces job is to be the guy that gets the heel 'for the fans'. It really is a hand in glove situation.

Now think when was the last time a current roster star 'got' Steph in anyway that made her at least stop and think or when did she last put a face over? I honestly can't remember and this is the point being missed here by those saying that she is a good heel. 
Nobody wins here. Steph gets 'go away' heat and no face wins which is the ultimate aim.


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

I want to say that I watched that opening segment purely to shit on Reigns since it was received so well here. I came away from the segment hating Stephanie from the weak prior. I hated her because of the slaps she gave Roman. What the fuck can Roman do about it in this day and age? He just has to sit there and smirk like a fucking loser. 

This week they try to draw sympathy for HHH by saying he's at home recovering like the majority of their audience didn't just fucking see him on NXT three days after TLC.

Just more reasons I don't watch. 

WWE, please turn your ship around. Replace your captain, please, I beg you.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The reason why Roman doesn't get to do anything to her is specifically because she's a woman and he's a man. Or rather, she's a bitch(the character) but she's a woman so its still not cool to hit her in self-defense when she showcases her bitchy nature.

When a woman is cool, she's not going around hitting people for whatever reason, same as if a dude is cool, he's not randomly attacking people. People like that are absolutely okay and shouldn't ever be fucked with. But female privilege means if you're a woman and you decide to start assaulting people like an asshole, you can expect a white knight or some other pussy-whipped dude to save you from the repercussions where as if a guy tried the same thing, he's on his own.

Steph plays the piece of shit bitchy character that gets away with fucking EVERYTHING. She assaults people all the time, it sucks. She really does need to get dropped on her head or get dropped at all at some point by somebody. Whether its a DDT, Chokeslam, Piledriver, a strong slap to the face, a Stone Cold Stunner, Rock Bottom, fucking Hyper Beam from Pokémon I don't even give a fuck anymore, someone has to do SOMETHING to her.

When you act like the following(which Stephanie does), expect consequences.






Too many emasculated men in WWE today. I'd love to have a segment on Raw where Stephanie pushes the roster too much and one after the other all the dudes and dudettes she's assaulted take their turns hitting their finishers on her or something. It'd be glorious and the crowd would pop mega for it.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

I still like seeing her on TV from time to time. She has her moments like her random dancing that's cool. But idk she needs to allow someone to at least embarrass her like Vicky did a year and a half ago. I don't care for her taking a Superman punch to the jaw.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

T'Challa said:


> I still like seeing her on TV from time to time. She has her moments like her random dancing that's cool. But idk she needs to allow someone to at least embarrass her like Vicky did a year and a half ago. I don't care for her taking a Superman punch to the jaw.


Reigns' superman punch looks like the weakest move anyone does anyway so if he had to do anything, I'm gonna join the masses and vote for the spear.

Besides, WWE's idea of "embarrassing" someone is usually some corny shit involving mud, pudding, or green slime. I stand by the idea she should take some finishing moves.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> Reigns' superman punch looks like the weakest move anyone does anyway so if he had to do anything, I'm gonna join the masses and vote for the spear.
> 
> Besides, WWE's idea of "embarrassing" someone is usually some corny shit involving mud, pudding, or green slime. I stand by the idea she should take some finishing moves.


OK outside the whole man attack woman stuff let's leave that alone for now, how would you like Stephanie to be embarrassed?

Remember no violence.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Well do you want your heels to look strong or do you want them to look weak? I think its high time you all made up your minds..

IF the answer is weak you have almost every heel on the entire roster to watch and enjoy getting beat up on a week to week basis.. Hell roman dispatches of the entire league of nations every single week..

If you want your heels to look strong and untouchable than here is stephanie mcmahon.. I feel like if a man was booked this way you would all love it but because she is a woman of great power most people are not ok with it.

but either way she is a great heel.. Trying to discredit her as otherwise is just pathetic on your part.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

T'Challa said:


> OK outside the whole man attack woman stuff let's leave that alone for now, how would you like Stephanie to be embarrassed?
> 
> Remember no violence.


Thru violence. She's violent against them, so in return they should do the same to her. Even if its just slapping her back.

This idea that she can't be hit back and that she has to be "embarrassed" as opposed to being treated the same way she treats others is what makes this generation of wrestlers look weak as hell.

If Stephanie did to Austin, Rock, HHH, HBK, etc etc what she's been doing to Reigns and company these days they'd already have Stunned/Rock Bottom'd/People's Elbow'd/Pedigreed/Sweet Chin Music'd the fuck out her.

Instead we have a guy laughing it off or just standing there taking it. THATS whats embarrassing.

Trying to shame her isn't going to cut it anymore when every dude on the roster is looking weak as shit against her. Who was the last dude to physically retaliate against her, Orton?



Xenoblade said:


> Well do you want your heels to look strong or do you want them to look weak? I think its high time you all made up your minds..
> 
> IF the answer is weak you have almost every heel on the entire roster to watch and enjoy getting beat up on a week to week basis.. Hell roman dispatches of the entire league of nations every single week..
> 
> ...


Men have been booked the way she has. His name is Vince McMahon. He regularly got his ass beat for doing the shit she does.






Even Reigns got him. So why is Stephanie safe from repercussions?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*double post, whoops


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

LPPrince said:


> ... Men have been booked the way she has. His name is Vince McMahon. He regularly got his ass beat for doing the shit she does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just ignore Xenoblade. He has to be a troll, because I don't think I've ever seen someone legitimately display so much ignorance and present so many hole-riddled arguments in every single one of their posts.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

mgman said:


> Just ignore Xenoblade. He has to be a troll, because I don't think I've ever seen someone legitimately display so much ignorance and present so many hole-riddled arguments in every single one of their posts.


I treat every poster the same unless I can tell they're purposely being negative/ignorant or whatever. Like people regularly give Stone Hot shit but I've never had a bad interaction with him even though we disagree on most things.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> Thru violence. She's violent against them, so in return they should do the same to her. Even if its just slapping her back.
> 
> This idea that she can't be hit back and that she has to be "embarrassed" as opposed to being treated the same way she treats others is what makes this generation of wrestlers look weak as hell.
> 
> ...


Yeah I actually do agree. But wanted to see if you can use the rules WWE set and come up with something because I know I can't. 
Maybe spanking but that might start something even worse. Though seeing Steph bent over Roman knee getting spanked while HHH is lying in hospital is a sight for sore eyes.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

T'Challa said:


> Yeah I actually do agree. But wanted to see if you can use the rules WWE set and come up with something because I know I can't.
> Maybe spanking but that might start something even worse. Though seeing Steph bent over Roman knee getting spanked while HHH is lying in hospital is a sight for sore eyes.


Spanking is not just embarrassing for Steph, its embarrassing for WWE and for its fans. Spanking is a terrible idea. That kind of goofy shit should be left back in the Attitude Era.

I don't believe embarrassing her is the answer. I believe "an eye for an eye" is the answer. As for coming up with ways to embarrass her on television that work and doesn't come across as corny shit, I'm at a loss for ideas as well. WWE does the same thing every time anyway so its not like it matters.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

LPPrince said:


> I treat every poster the same unless I can tell they're purposely being negative/ignorant or whatever. Like people regularly give Stone Hot shit but I've never had a bad interaction with him even though we disagree on most things.





> but either way she is a great heel.. Trying to discredit her as otherwise is just pathetic on your part.


This should have been the biggest flag, apart from everything else in that post. No need to level with them when pretty much all their posts contain an unhealthy dose of such brilliance.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

mgman said:


> This should have been the biggest flag, apart from everything else in that post. No need to level with them when pretty much all their posts contain an unhealthy dose of such brilliance.


Hah, fair point. I don't think anyone's saying Steph is a bad heel, just that she receives no comeuppance and it takes away from the experience.

Seriously though, why is The Authority still a thing.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

and here you guys go again contradicting yourselves...

Trying to bash her for "trying to be like her father" than getting butt hurt because she isn't being booked like her father..

She is stephanie, she doesn't need or want to be booked as a goofball heel who gets his ass kicked by stone cold every week..


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Yeah because Tom Phillips has dreamed of getting smacked around by Stephanie McMahon since joining the WWE! He wasn't just content with holding interviews that didn't involve him being attacked, he really wanted to get in the mix to feel like a real Superstar!!!


This is a terrible argument. It's no different from any jobber who comes out for a squash match. People getting beat up has always been part of the show. 

When Michael Cole got dragged into the ring and F5'd by Brock, people couldn't stop talking about how awesome it was. Because this is a non-combatant woman who slaps instead of delivering power moves, it's somehow a million times worse?

:zeb


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *You seem to forget something. What made Vince a great heel, was the fact that he got his comeuppance in the end. That's what made him a great, & successful heel. Stephanie never gets hers, so there's no interest in anything she does. She's trying to be Vince, but she sucks at it.
> 
> And I already addressed the rest of this argument in a another post, so here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-raw-smackdown/1868161-steph-fucking-atrocious-6.html#post55364817
> 
> BTW, nobody is attacking Stephanie as a person. None of us know her personally, we're just talking about her shit TV character. Although, if you really want to go there, she is ms. "Philanthropy is the future of marketing. It's the way brands are going to win."*


What made Vince a successful heel was that he was filling the archetype of "evil corporate bigwig." Being on the receiving end of a hundred stunners and a few cans of beer did not make him a better heel.

Stephanie is annoying on purpose. It's her job to make people hate her and she's brilliant at it. I can't even understand the other point of view. The "X-Pac heat" explanation is bogus.

I did see your other response, but it just doesn't hold true for me. Roman Reigns saving the day makes me change the channel. Stephanie coming out to deliver a spot-on heel promo (either alone or with her husband) doesn't. Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Xenoblade said:


> and here you guys go again contradicting yourselves...
> 
> Trying to bash her for "trying to be like her father" than getting butt hurt because she isn't being booked like her father..
> 
> She is stephanie, she doesn't need or want to be booked as a goofball heel who gets his ass kicked by stone cold every week..


You have just discribed Vincent Kennedy McMahon (AKA Mr McMahon) who played one of the best heel characters of all time as a 'goofball heel' this proving you are either an awful troll or delusional.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

The General said:


> What made Vince a successful heel was that he was filling the archetype of "evil corporate bigwig." Being on the receiving end of a hundred stunners and a few cans of beer did not make him a better heel.
> 
> Stephanie is annoying on purpose. It's her job to make people hate her and she's brilliant at it. I can't even understand the other point of view. The "X-Pac heat" explanation is bogus.
> 
> I did see your other response, but it just doesn't hold true for me. Roman Reigns saving the day makes me change the channel. Stephanie coming out to deliver a spot-on heel promo (either alone or with her husband) doesn't. Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


Sorry but if you take away Vince receiving beatdowns he becomes as boring as Steph is today. 

I'll give you another example let us take a look at the NWO. 
That was a brilliant concept but guess what? That's right they NEVER lost so it got boring and repetitive. You can only watch a heel or heel faction win so many times with no recourse before you lose interest because there is no payout and you watch FOR the payout.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

The General said:


> What made Vince a successful heel was that he was filling the archetype of "evil corporate bigwig." Being on the receiving end of a hundred stunners and a few cans of beer did not make him a better heel.
> 
> Stephanie is annoying on purpose. It's her job to make people hate her and she's brilliant at it. I can't even understand the other point of view. The "X-Pac heat" explanation is bogus.
> 
> I did see your other response, but it just doesn't hold true for me. Roman Reigns saving the day makes me change the channel. Stephanie coming out to deliver a spot-on heel promo (either alone or with her husband) doesn't. Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


*No. Vince was a successful heel, because people want to see him get his ass-kicked, and they delivered.

Because that's what good heels do. They get their comeuppance in the end. Bad guys getting theirs in the end is simple storytelling. Stephanie always looking stronger than every heel & face is NOT good storytelling in the slightest. And I don't care if she's "supposed" to be annoying. She's not annoying in the sense that I want to see someone shut her up. She's annoying in the sense that I want to change the fucking channel whenever she shows up. That's not being a good heel. Good heels make people want to pay money to see them get their ass-kicked. Good heels don't make people want to change the channel. That's the difference between Vince & Stephanie. People payed money to go to shows, because they want to see Vince get his ass-kicking. With Stephanie, she never gets hers in the end, and everybody knows this, and thus, there's no interest to see her get her comeuppance.

For fucks sake, even Dixie Carter knows heels are supposed to get theirs in the end. That's why she went through a table last year in TNA. And it created a great, and highly praised moment during TNA's run in NYC last year. Dixie Carter is a more effective heel than Stephanie McMahon in 2015.*


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

La Parka in a Pear Tree said:


> Steph manages to somehow be even worse than Vince. She's a fake human being.


She makes my skin crawl I don't think there's a sincere bone in her body. That's as a person not as a character.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Greenlawler said:


> Been preaching this for 18 years bro.
> 
> She is a self styled actress and actually believes what she does is relevant.


Indeed

Steph has mostly been channel surf material for me for a decade now.

She used to be frequently overrated and lived on her rep for (itself overpraised) work done in the AE and early RA time period. 

Cool to see quite a few are coming around to how negative her persona is on the product quality in general.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *No. Vince was a successful heel, because people want to see him get his ass-kicked, and they delivered.
> 
> Because that's what good heels do. They get their comeuppance in the end. Bad guys getting theirs in the end is simple storytelling. Stephanie always looking stronger than every heel & face is NOT good storytelling in the slightest. And I don't care if she's "supposed" to be annoying. She's not annoying in the sense that I want to see someone shut her up. She's annoying in the sense that I want to change the fucking channel whenever she shows up. That's not being a good heel. Good heels make people want to pay money to see them get their ass-kicked. Good heels don't make people want to change the channel. That's the difference between Vince & Stephanie. People payed money to go to shows, because they want to see Vince get his ass-kicking. With Stephanie, she never gets hers in the end, and everybody knows this, and thus, there's no interest to see her get her comeuppance.
> 
> For fucks sake, even Dixie Carter knows heels are supposed to get theirs in the end. That's why she went through a table last year in TNA. And it created a great, and highly praised moment during TNA's run in NYC last year. Dixie Carter is a more effective heel than Stephanie McMahon in 2015.*


Exactly MOST stories end like this in that the protagonist faces an antagonist they have to beat to win in the end. 

What is truly mind melting is that the WWE have somehow managed to create a situation where the protagonist very rarely loses whilst making it so the antagonist doesn't lose either.:shockedpunk

What you are left with is a wasteland of a story where nothing makes sense and nothing seems real which is why the fans are leaving in droves.:imout


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wildcat410 said:


> Cool to see quite a few are coming around to how negative her persona is on the product quality in general.


Wish she'd been the one to go off on her own & try to make something for herself, rather than relying on nepotism her whole life.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I still think she can be worth if shes only used in the divas segments get some bumps there and maybe wrestle a few selected ppv's with the majority of them resulting on her putting over the divas instead of build a imaginary feud with Ronda.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

The General said:


> This is a terrible argument. It's no different from any jobber who comes out for a squash match. People getting beat up has always been part of the show.
> 
> When Michael Cole got dragged into the ring and F5'd by Brock, people couldn't stop talking about how awesome it was. Because this is a non-combatant woman who slaps instead of delivering power moves, it's somehow a million times worse?


Pointing out what you're suggesting is somehow a terrible argument? 
Ok, brah.
Glad you enjoy Stephanie's assaults on yet another male employee.
Cole has nothing to do with this and he was gung ho about being into the ring at that point anyhow. He'd already done his stupid orange singlet stuff. An F5 is actually safer than being slapped in the face a bunch of times. fpalm

:lol at your suggesting Todd enjoyed this because it made him a part of the show when he is a part of the show doing interviews where he's not slapped around by a manish woman.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Headliner said:


> ATROCIOUS, UNBEARABLE, WOAT, BRTUAL, INTOLERABLE, CRINGE-WORTHY, INSUFFERABLE, OPPRESSING, DEPRESSING, DID I SAY *WOAT*?
> 
> In all seriousness. She's gotta go. The minute I seen her show up on the screen I knew that poor announcer was gonna get embarrassed. And for what? Instead of just ending the show with the faces on top, Stephanie has to remain the most important part of the show. Stephanie has to reign supreme over everyone. Stephanie has to remind everyone that she's untouchable. Stephanie has to have the biggest dick.
> 
> ...



I want to see Headliner produce at least 1 rant thread per month. 

Everything here is truth.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

LPPrince said:


> Thru violence. She's violent against them, so in return they should do the same to her. Even if its just slapping her back.
> 
> This idea that she can't be hit back and that she has to be "embarrassed" as opposed to being treated the same way she treats others is what makes this generation of wrestlers look weak as hell.
> 
> ...


what's awesome about this is almost all of them didn't say one word. They just hit their finishers. I would love the members of the Shield to do this to HHH since they can't do it to Stephanie.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Xenoblade said:


> vince was a shitty heel and made no sense.. He came out got FACE CHEERS, and then gave Roman (who he hates) a match for the world title, which he won...


He got cheered because he was the only thing resembling a flamboyant and interesting character on the show.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

The worst thing to have happened to wrestling


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Steph needs to get the fuck out of the ring


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Restomaniac said:


> Sorry but if you take away Vince receiving beatdowns he becomes as boring as Steph is today.
> 
> I'll give you another example let us take a look at the NWO.
> That was a brilliant concept but guess what? That's right they NEVER lost so it got boring and repetitive. You can only watch a heel or heel faction win so many times with no recourse before you lose interest because there is no payout and you watch FOR the payout.


Well, no. For people who are fans of the heels, the payout is their victory. It gets boring watching _anyone_ win "so many times," but that doesn't apply to Stephanie's situation. In just the past year and a half she's had Daniel Bryan, Brock, and now Roman Reigns make a mockery out of her. Her and Trips both get a lot of heat for "not putting anyone over," but the facts don't bear that out.



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Pointing out what you're suggesting is somehow a terrible argument?
> Ok, brah.
> ....
> :lol at your suggesting Todd enjoyed this because it made him a part of the show when he is a part of the show doing interviews where he's not slapped around by a manish woman.


The guy is playing a role. If you don't get that, then you're really stuck in kayfabe and can't be reasoned with..



Deadman's Hand said:


> *No. Vince was a successful heel, because people want to see him get his ass-kicked, and they delivered.
> ....
> *



The heels in modern wrestling are the only ones who show an ounce of personality. I'm perfectly fine with them never losing. You can't pick and choose where to apply this logic.

I don't know who you people like watching, but you don't see Seth Rollins fans or Kevin Owens fans saying "he's a good heel because he gets his in the end" or "he makes me want to pay money to see him get his ass kicked." That type of thinking just doesn't apply anymore. Good heels have some of the most loyal fan bases in the business. 

The way I see it, this entire thread is based on a double standard and I'm still not buying it.


----------



## ItsLastCall (Dec 22, 2015)

Still can't wrap my head around all this hate for her but if she were reading this or anyone in the McMahon inner circle I am sure they would be laughing their asses off at how great they are at what they do and the fact she is actually really pissing people off

She should get a honorary slammy and a raise from daddy. Oh maybe he will be giving it her that raise on Christmas when Linda and HHH's backs are turned oops


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

Fucking atrocious?

No man.

Fucking hot - is more like it.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Why does Stephanie McMahon keep burying talents?*

This is truly getting pathetic now. After what happened Momday night slapping that Tom guy. He's a man, he could have literally blocked those slaps. Or when she kept slapping Roman, he could have Speared her. Vince McMahon hate him all you want but at least he knows how to put over talent: he made Roman look like a million bucks a week ago. Will Stephanie never get her consequences?
Another thing that bothers me about Steph is that she seems to get handed everyhting from her father TO THIS DAY. She's almost 40. What's also pathetic is that her own father paid for her own implants when she was a grown adult. Or the fact she doesn't venture into new activities besides the WWE.


----------



## MR.JAXATTACK (Nov 9, 2015)

*Re: Why does Stephanie McMahon keep burying talents?*

Triple H got in her head. He's also to blame for burying talent.

I agree with the Vince part. He's better than Trips and Stephanie at getting talent over.

The Authority has done nothing but put themselves over. Seth was their lap dog, they made him look weak constantly. Booking him to be a coward who needs three old guys to back him up.


They only put the title on Seth to say "look we push new guys to the top", basically.

So triple h and Stephanie need to pluck off. To be honest. Vince needs to hire new apprentices to take over when he just can't go anymore. Stephanie has the ego of Texas, Triple H has the Ego of the entire galaxy.

They get ahold to WWE. It will be a failure.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Why does Stephanie McMahon keep burying talents?*



Thanks12 said:


> This is truly getting pathetic now. After what happened Momday night slapping that Tom guy. He's a man, he could have literally blocked those slaps. Or when she kept slapping Roman, he could have Speared her. Vince McMahon hate him all you want but at least he knows how to put over talent: he made Roman look like a million bucks a week ago. Will Stephanie never get her consequences?
> Another thing that bothers me about Steph is that she seems to get handed everyhting from her father TO THIS DAY. She's almost 40. What's also pathetic is that her own father paid for her own implants when she was a grown adult. Or the fact she doesn't venture into new activities besides the WWE.


Roman Reigns (and Daniel Bryan for that matter) is NOT Steve Austin or The Rock. His character isn't the kind that would spear a woman half his size. Tom is a backstage interviewer and Stephanie is a bully...Tom was not expecting to get hit, nor is he presented as the type who would put up much of a fight.

Stephanie got her comeuppance...Roman is champion, not her preferred favorite and her father--the biggest gun she has--got totally embarrassed. With WWE's renewed push toward being "family friendly," Stephanie is going to get her comeuppance from the men she surrounds herself with being defeated. Stephanie has been the biggest proponent of taking bumps. She wanted to go through a table, for example. Vince, Triple H, and Shane (when he was there) were against her doing big bumps. Stephanie wrestled Lesner and A-Train, it isn't like Stephanie has a history of ducking the physical.

It isn't uncommon for children to follow in their parents' footsteps. Stephanie has stated many times that she enjoys working in WWE, why shouldn't she continue if she enjoys it. Also, Stephanie's role as Chief Brand Officer does allow her to do other things as a representative of WWE. She sits on Boards of Directors, she does fellowships, etc. Her father owns the company, but Stephanie actually works like all the other employees and contractors. Also, she bought her implants with the money she earned WORKING. Her implants weren't a gift.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Why does Stephanie McMahon keep burying talents?*

Good old days when the rock and steve Austin used whoop her ass when she got out of line.

Actually Steph doing what she's been doing has to be more on her living in her own ego where she places herself as a powerful feminist that has control and power and can do whatever she wants she's doing this because she wants to be recognized by the feminist world as a woman that men fear due to who she is.

It is clear. In her mind she wants to make males look like Punk bitches for brownie points


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Why does Stephanie McMahon keep burying talents?*

Her comeuppance is her guys losing around her?!?!? fpalm


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

The General said:


> Well, no. For people who are fans of the heels, the payout is their victory. It gets boring watching _anyone_ win "so many times," but that doesn't apply to Stephanie's situation. In just the past year and a half she's had Daniel Bryan, Brock, and now Roman Reigns make a mockery out of her. Her and Trips both get a lot of heat for "not putting anyone over," but the facts don't bear that out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You may be fine with it, but that won't fly in the long run. Heels going over and never getting their comeuppance by the babyfaces is what killed WCW. Hell it's what's killing the product now. How many times in the last few years have we seen the babyfaces laid out at the end of the show with the heels standing tall? How many times to we get a payoff? Once a year at Wrestlemania? Maybe twice if we have a good summerslam?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Sorry if posted already, but:

From Cageside Seats:


> In the latest Wrestling Observer Newsletter, Dave Meltzer reports Tom Phillips was legitimately shaken up by the beating Stephanie McMahon put on him on Raw this week. Apparently it's become something of an issue within the company.


This fucking ego-tripping bitch.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Why does Stephanie McMahon keep burying talents?*

Because she has nothing going on for her in life.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Why does Stephanie McMahon keep burying talents?*

Roman Reigns could've tried to Spear Stephanie but she would've kicked him right in the balls.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

I think she actually thinks she's hot. Always has. Even in her "prime" when really she was and still is just average who wore lots of makeup.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

What is all this about a man hitting a woman? Not even the women get to go over Stephanie McMahon. 2014 Steph for the first time wrestles in 10 years (?) and at SummerSlam books herself in the longest women's match of the year and gets the win. She went over in the end. Same for Survivir Series that year too. Gets fired back on top a few weeks later. She is a tyrant. But hey, what can you really expect from the wife of HHH. That's a couple that always knows how to "fucking go over."

She does no favors for anybody right now and the only people left are those sycophants kissing her ass and somehow can still watch WWE's programming. We're not watching any more and she plays a major role in driving people away.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Why does Stephanie McMahon keep burying talents?*

I love Steph and her role as an authority heel. Sure, it is getting played out, but she doesn't deserve any hate for it. She's playing a character, and she's doing a damn good job at it. Yall marks need to sit the fuck down. Don't forget she is a mother. When her kids grow up and understand more of the business, she may take a spear or chokeslam or a chair shot to the head. Oh wait...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Why does Stephanie McMahon keep burying talents?*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Why does Stephanie McMahon keep burying talents?*

Her beating up the interviewer with slaps, that he had to sell like death, just moments after Sheamus completely no sold a chair beating and finisher on the chair from Ambrose was the funniest transition ever.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Why does Stephanie McMahon keep burying talents?*

Is this seriously a thread about Tom Phillips being buried? Tom fucking Phillips? That guys who does WWE YouTube videos and backstage segments every now and again? Lolwut?


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Why does Stephanie McMahon keep burying talents?*

I personally believe Stephanie is the #1 cause of terrible show. 

She is the CEO's little girl and fucking the COO....now tell me, anyone in that position, is getting their god dam way 1 way or another.


I just think it is sad to see the Vince's Empire handed off to Steph. 


Remember all the great men who ran great promotions that Vince bought, and all that legacy, and Steph thinks she deserves it just cause she grew up around super stars.....FUCK DAT!!

Sitting on the laps of super stars doesn't mean shit, nor gives you any insight into how to run this company. She was off playing "whore" with HHH, while her Dad was taking over full dominance of the wrestling world. 


Might just be over-reacting, but I feel the rise of Steph and HHH coincide with the fall of WWE as far as what it once was.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

you are overrating vince's role in the success of the wwf/e

He didn't want the attitude era to even happen.. If he could have kept hogan or some kid loving baby face on top for 50 years he would have like he is trying to do now.. 

Competiton happened and he was forced to change and listen to the people around him.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

The General said:


> Well, no. For people who are fans of the heels, the payout is their victory. It gets boring watching _anyone_ win "so many times," but that doesn't apply to Stephanie's situation. In just the past year and a half she's had Daniel Bryan, Brock, and now Roman Reigns make a mockery out of her. Her and Trips both get a lot of heat for "not putting anyone over," but the facts don't bear that out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You keep mentioning heels in modern wrestling. I assume you mean in modern WWE with this comment. I hate to break it to you but modern WWE is in the toilet. 
You can pretend that the general public don't find 'modern heels' boring if you like but the clear evidence is that it does. 
A captive story needs a good protagonist to win over a good antagonist in the end. That is just basic story telling and looking at MODERN TV shows, films and books that hasn't changed.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

*Am I the only one who has a problem with Stephanie emuscalating the male wrestlers?*

I swear to God I think I'm the only one that has a problem what Stephanie is doing to them is just showing the society of today it is bad enough that she verbally abuse all the male wrestlers there and they must just stand there and take it but to slap them repeatedly and they must take it is just too much this PC society is just too hypocritical. When women are getting abused in real life there is a 16 days of activism and the issue is a big fucking deal but men get abused too verbally and physically when they address it to the police they are labelled as pussies.

When 40 year old guys are dating 18 year old girls they are labelled as pervets and peodiphiles but revers that situation and it is seen as attractive that to me is just hypocritical. I'm sorry for going a little off topic but if a women strikes me like the way Stephanie does ill take a swing at her right back just not on.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: Am I the only one who has a problem with Stephanie emuscalating the male wrestlers?*

Everyone has a problem with it, she's ripping the baby face stars apart and they get no comeback of any kind, okay, look at when Vince showed up, he kicked Roman in the family jewels but then at the end of the show, he superman punches Vince, that's the pay off, with Stephanie, there's no pay off, she just rips them apart and that's it, they either need to figure out a way to get a pay off or they need to stop her form doing it, she can still be a heel without belittling all the talent


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Well she is a heel... 

But I can only see this worth it if there is a payoff to get a face extremely over but with the show being PG it would probably have to be a diva.. Sadly..


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Ideally bubba would powerbomb her through a table, but it cant happen hahahah


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

Old ugly ass bitch with sagging tits and manly voice. Get the fuck off my TV.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

I would slap her. But I do not advocate violence against transexuals.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

At least when Vickie Guerrero was playing the same type of role as Steph she always had a diva that would bring her back to reality. 

This is just boring to watch. I mean you don't have to hit back but there's nothing that says you have to let them hit you. Blocking a woman's swings is perfectly acceptable.

Next time Roman should just grab her hand if she goes to slap him and slowly escort her out of the ring, looking as menacing as possible. Or just tell her to shut her spoiled bitch mouth. Anything except stand there and take it.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Xenoblade said:


> you are overrating vince's role in the success of the wwf/e
> 
> He didn't want the attitude era to even happen.. If he could have kept hogan or some kid loving baby face on top for 50 years he would have like he is trying to do now..
> 
> Competiton happened and he was forced to change and listen to the people around him.


Then how are we overrating his role? If he did it then he did it. Doesn't matter what the circumstances were.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

because you are giving somebody credit for something he didn't even want.. 

The product today is proof vince is out of touch and always has been.. This is the formula that he likes, SAFE constistent and boring product with a Kid loving baby face on top..

Vince is the reason the royal rumble was such shit last year.. He looked at that finish of roman winning with kane and big show in the final 3 and thought it was good.. 

The people responsible for nxt are far better than vince and dunn FAR BETTER.. It's almost pathetic.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Xenoblade said:


> because you are giving somebody credit for something he didn't even want..
> 
> The product today is proof vince is out of touch and always has been.. This is the formula that he likes, SAFE constistent and boring product with a Kid loving baby face on top..
> 
> ...


Just because Vince didn't like it didn't stop him doing it and doing an amazing job of it FFS. But let us remember that Mr McMahon is in your eyes a 'Shitty heel' and a 'goofball heel' so I can understand why you would struggle with getting your head around it seeing as you then find Steph so great.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

yes because stephanie is badass and takes no shit.. It's awesome.. You don't see that now days with any of the wrestlers besides brock lesnar but he can't cut promos..

vince is overrated as a heel and completely ruined the undertakers great ministry run by trying to overshadow him as the greater power..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Xenoblade said:


> yes because stephanie is badass and takes no shit.. It's awesome.. You don't see that now days with any of the wrestlers besides brock lesnar but he can't cut promos..
> 
> vince is overrated as a heel and completely ruined the undertakers great ministry run by trying to overshadow him as the greater power..


What????

When Vince McMahon did things as a heel, not only was it awesome (one of the greatest heels in wrestling history) but you knew he was just playing a character really well.

Steph on the other hand tries way too hard instead of letting it come natural. Plus like we've continuously mentioned before, there seems to be more than just character here. It feels like there's an ego/womens empowerment/biggest dick agenda behind Steph's portrayal.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

how is stephanie not coming off natural when everyone who hates her thinks she is exactly like her character in real life?

If anything she is the most natural heel on the entire roster..


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Headliner said:


> What????
> 
> When Vince McMahon did things as a heel, not only was it awesome (one of the greatest heels in wrestling history) but you knew he was just playing a character really well.
> 
> Steph on the other hand tries way too hard instead of letting it come natural. Plus like we've continuously mentioned before, there seems to be more than just character here. It feels like there's an ego/womens empowerment/biggest dick agenda behind Steph's portrayal.


I'm now pretty certain its trolling.


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

JBLoser said:


> Sorry if posted already, but:
> 
> From Cageside Seats:
> 
> ...


Oooooohhhhhh what a fucking pussy. He was "shaken up". Probably forgot to insert his fucking tampon before hand and started bleeding everywhere. Seriously I mean come the fuck on.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> You people take WWE way too seriously lol. Steph is acting. The fact she has gotten you so riled up, says she is doing her job correctly. Even if she isin't, and she is as bad as you say she is. Your talking about her, so she got an response. As for why is it okay for Steph to hit males? Please if Reigns smacked Steph in the face, the majority of you would be jumping on the Feminist Train to Hitting Women is not okay Ville lol. You would be ripping into WWE for Women Abuse. It's a two way street, a women hitting a male, and a male hitting in a women in any context is not okay. But this is kayfabe. It's not like it's an actual tv show, on CSI or something and the women is beating up a guy, and masculating him. This was done in a kayfabe context in a very scripted show. To show how Frustrated Steph was. Tom was not a boyfriend, he was the stupid host, who prob deserved a beating. It was done for comedy.


Is he really? I actually think she is a spiked brat in real life and actually drove Shane away


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

agree with you on all accounts except i don't necessarily think she needs to be taken off completely but she definitely needs a doce of humble pie and to be put in her damn place, this Steph always needs to be the alpha male shit is dumb as fuck


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

She would do it to the divas as well, and theoretically they could hit back.

Remember a couple years ago she demanded the title from aj, glowering at her the whole time. Made aj look like a 5 year old. Made the rest of the divas lower than that because aj was going over all of them at the time.

Any diva who beats stephs ass would get over instantly.

I say have sasha do it. Steph demands she leave her ring, sasha beats her down, says here its all yours


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

amhlilhaus said:


> She would do it to the divas as well, and theoretically they could hit back.
> 
> Remember a couple years ago she demanded the title from aj, glowering at her the whole time. Made aj look like a 5 year old. Made the rest of the divas lower than that because aj was going over all of them at the time.
> 
> ...


I'd honestly be surprised if Steph would even allow that. The most she lets happen to herself nowadays physically are comedy mud segments and a very brief arm lock which she essentially shrugs off in the following weeks.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

daemonicwanderer said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > This is truly getting pathetic now. After what happened Momday night slapping that Tom guy. He's a man, he could have literally blocked those slaps. Or when she kept slapping Roman, he could have Speared her. Vince McMahon hate him all you want but at least he knows how to put over talent: he made Roman look like a million bucks a week ago. Will Stephanie never get her consequences?
> ...


I'll take Shane over Stephanie any day. At least he has shown he can literally run a busisnss. Actually Vince paid for Steph's breast implants. Pathetic


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

MarkovKane said:


> I personally believe Stephanie is the #1 cause of terrible show.
> 
> She is the CEO's little girl and fucking the COO....now tell me, anyone in that position, is getting their god dam way 1 way or another.
> 
> ...


This is why we need Shane


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm not sure Shane is the answer, but Steph needs her ass kicked BIG TIME!


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

You want a diva it get over instantly....I think we know what needs to happen.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

That'd be a great storyline if Roman hired some woman only to slap Steph. Wait a minute, will this angle possibly lead to Roman with Ronda in his corner against Hunter with Steph in his corner?


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

Honestly Steph was far more cringe-worthy than Reigns in that promo at the beginning of RAW.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

I heard after the cameras went off she went back and had her way with Tom Phillips....


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm not the biggest fan of Roman Reigns but Vince McMahon did more for his career on screen over the course of a couple of hours than Triple H and Stephanie have done for him in his ENTIRE singles career and showed why Vince McMahon is STILL the man that SHOULD be running things ON SCREEN and allow the writers to do their job OFF SCREEN.

At the moment Vince has so much time to fuck about with the script of the show because he's never on screen it hurts the show badly as they usually have a few hours at most to write a three hour show it used to take a few days to do even when it was a two hour show, Vince NEEDS to be on screen as THE on screen authority with Triple H and Stephanie if she needs to be around firmly behind him.

The best thing about having Vince or Triple H as the top on screen authority guy is they can get their comeuppance and because it's so easy to hate the evil heel boss character it gets the babyface over big as seen with Steve Austin, Sting, Goldberg, The Rock and Mick Foley back in the day. Stephanie shrieking at a wrestler then slapping them down after burying them on the mic with no comeback does ZERO for the babyface, ZERO for storyline progression, ZERO in creating fans caring, ZERO in entertainment and ZERO long term which means part time wrestlers having to keep saving WWE.


----------



## User 666 (Dec 25, 2015)

dave 1981 said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of Roman Reigns but Vince McMahon did more for his career on screen over the course of a couple of hours than Triple H and Stephanie have done for him in his ENTIRE singles career and showed why Vince McMahon is STILL the man that SHOULD be running things ON SCREEN and allow the writers to do their job OFF SCREEN.


This is completely wrong. You're looking at Vince's return and his involvement in a vacuum and entirely ignoring the part where they built the angle to vince's return, they made people believe Roman was held back which was Authority's job to do. Vince on his own couldn't have done much for Roman. Besides, beating up Triple H on TLC is what turned the fans around for Roman in the first place. 

Vince is not the man, he's too old and apparently going blind. If he's on TV everyweek, you'd quickly get bored especially in this three hours era.


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

we need more of this


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Xenoblade said:


> how is stephanie not coming off natural when everyone who hates her thinks she is exactly like her character in real life?
> 
> If anything she is the most natural heel on the entire roster..


:applause

You are correct.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

So do you all think, Steph wears the strap on in the relationship With hhh.


----------



## AirVillain (Jun 5, 2015)

Haha... you guys are hilarious. 

I agree that it's a little over the top to take out good 'ol Tom Philips, but I think that's the point. It's not like WWE doesn't know what they're doing. Looks like you WANT to see Steph get her comeuppance. Isn't that the goal? Looks like they hooked you like a fish. 

It's like there's a mob of people yelling "COMEUPPANCE" and shaking their fists. What year is it? 

Ronda Rousey will fight one more person, then beat up Steph at 'Mania. Or, someone will. Maybe Sasha Banks? 

It may not be "every six months" or every week, but the point of her pissing everyone off is because it will be so much better when someone gets some payback. Duh?


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

AirVillain said:


> Haha... you guys are hilarious.
> 
> I agree that it's a little over the top to take out good 'ol Tom Philips, but I think that's the point. It's not like WWE doesn't know what they're doing. Looks like you WANT to see Steph get her comeuppance. Isn't that the goal? Looks like they hooked you like a fish.
> 
> ...


If it happens often (Doesn't need to be every week) then you think 'Oh I wonder how 'Insert face' is going to get away with it and beat the boss' if that goes on for as long as it has currently it stops being that and becomes 'This is fucking boring now as we never get a payout for this shit'.

I'm struggling to understand how you are failing to see the difference between wanting someone to get comeuppance to wanting someone to just fuck off.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

AirVillain said:


> Haha... you guys are hilarious.
> 
> I agree that it's a little over the top to take out good 'ol Tom Philips, but I think that's the point. It's not like WWE doesn't know what they're doing. Looks like you WANT to see Steph get her comeuppance. Isn't that the goal? Looks like they hooked you like a fish.
> 
> ...


*Have you been reading this thread? Everyone wants Stephanie to fuck off. And there is no way in hell any of that is going to happen. That's why everyone wants her gone.*


----------



## AirVillain (Jun 5, 2015)

Restomaniac said:


> If it happens often (Doesn't need to be every week) then you think 'Oh I wonder how 'Insert face' is going to get away with it and beat the boss' if that goes on for as long as it has currently it stops being that and becomes 'This is fucking boring now as we never get a payout for this shit'.
> 
> I'm struggling to understand how you are failing to see the difference between wanting someone to get comeuppance to wanting someone to just fuck off.


Because it's a storyline and you all are angry at the character. You think it's her decision to be on TV and "in charge". 

if you can't see she's a great heel, then that's your problem. The writing may not be the best, but she's great at what she does.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

You can actually trace when things were never quite the same and never quite as good as they once were in WWE. And it's when Stephanie became an on air character, and later writer. Don't get me wrong there were great moments during the McMahon-Helmsley era and especially the Ruthless Aggression era...but it was never quite the same. At least for me. It never matched 1997, 1998, and most of 1999 before she appeared in the dopey Test storyline. And her as head writer murdered the product. All the success, fame, momentum and pop cultural influence they had was destroyed by her writing decisions. Think about it. When did the neglect start on the lower and mid card talent? When did the same match start getting written over and over? When did the same result start creeping into every show they ran? When did the promo rules change from bullet points to written script you're forced to memorize? All when she took over as head writer.

It's amazing. Since I believe WWE will close up shop at some point in the next 30 years, it will be while she is in charge, and the downfall of the entire WWE will literally be traced back to Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Have you been reading this thread? Everyone wants Stephanie to fuck off. And there is no way in hell any of that is going to happen. That's why everyone wants her gone.*


Reading comprehension in these sections is pretty much obsolete, you're wasting your time.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Her and Shane were/are both bad for not really putting over talent. Cant forget shit like Shane beating down Kane or the time he single handily air boxed Orton, Cody and DiBiase by himself.

But yeah Steph's awful she never gets her comeuppance.


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

I don't want her to fuck off, I'd smash that to pieces tbh. I want her to stop having power and just float around semi-clothed, I don't think that's too much to ask.....


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

AirVillain said:


> Because it's a storyline and you all are angry at the character. You think it's her decision to be on TV and "in charge".
> 
> if you can't see she's a great heel, then that's your problem. The writing may not be the best, but she's great at what she does.


But I'm not angry at all I was past that months ago. IF I watch RAW and she appears it's auto FF now as she is boring as hell. Of course it's her decision only if you were delusional would you think otherwise. 

No a great heel makes you want to have the face win. I just want Steph to fuck off. It's your problem that you can't see it and can't read properly.

If by being great you mean that she makes you want to FF or change the fucking channel then yes you are right she is.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Dobbizzle said:


> I don't want her to fuck off, I'd smash that to pieces tbh. I want her to stop having power and just float around semi-clothed, I don't think that's too much to ask.....


You must have loved Chyna:wink2:


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

Restomaniac said:


> You must have loved Chyna:wink2:



HAHAHA, No ta mate. I know she's a porn star and all that now but I watched her throughout the attitude era when she really did look like a transgender bodybuilder. :shiiit 

Actually scary.

But nah Steph looks good, and the rack obvs lol.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Dobbizzle said:


> HAHAHA, No ta mate. I know she's a porn star and all that now but I watched her throughout the attitude era when she really did look like a transgender bodybuilder. :shiiit
> 
> Actually scary.
> 
> But nah Steph looks good, and the rack obvs lol.


Fair enough but I do agree with others that Steph has been turned into Chyna lite.:draper2


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

Restomaniac said:


> Fair enough but I do agree with others that Steph has been turned into Chyna lite.:draper2


I can see the similarities to a point (relationship being the obvious one) but Chyna would punch you out, not bitch slap you. And she'd take a good beating for her troubles lol. 

Despite her being totally batshit from what I can tell, I'd rather see Chyna chinning Roman than Steph slapping him silly. And least if Chyna was sparking him out you could say "Well, fair enough. She'd fuck me up tbh"


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Dobbizzle said:


> I can see the similarities to a point (relationship being the obvious one) but Chyna would punch you out, not bitch slap you. And she'd take a good beating for her troubles lol.
> 
> Despite her being totally batshit from what I can tell, I'd rather see Chyna chinning Roman than Steph slapping him silly. And least if Chyna was sparking him out you could say "Well, fair enough. She'd fuck me up tbh"


True 
Had to love the fact that Chyna could go and had no problems taking a beating if needed.


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

Can someone tell me what Steph's job is exactly? I looked up her position of Chief Brand Officer and got this from Wikipedia:

_A chief brand officer (CBO) is a relatively new executive level position at a corporation, company, organization, or agency, which typically reports to the CEO or board of directors and is responsible for a brand's image, experience, and promise. _

So its basically some made up position to give Stephanie some power. But even then she has some creative influence despite not being her job. She is a talent less hack who is only there for nepotistic reasons. She is everything that is wrong with capitalism.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

TheShieldSuck said:


> Can someone tell me what Steph's job is exactly? I looked up her position of Chief Brand Officer and got this from Wikipedia:
> 
> _A chief brand officer (CBO) is a relatively new executive level position at a corporation, company, organization, or agency, which typically reports to the CEO or board of directors and is responsible for a brand's image, experience, and promise. _
> 
> So its basically some made up position to give Stephanie some power. But even then she has some creative influence despite not being her job. She is a talent less hack who is only there for nepotistic reasons. She is everything that is wrong with capitalism.


So she's WWE's Kim Kardashian or Paris Hilton?


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Steph needs to take that final step into turning into Chyna 2.0 and that is getting out of WWE and going into porn.

She just needs to be in porn scenes where she is deep throating some big black guy and being humiliated over and over again.

As long as it's scene's where Steph doesn't get to talk, I can see her becoming thing in the Porn Industry!


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

*Stephanie Mcmahons acting (overacting)*

Am I the only one who thinks her extremly fake overacting is over the top?

It looks so fake ....when she overacting all the fucking time, not even talking about now how incredible 1-dimensional the show is.

Authority - 20 minutes boring promo opener...

1. Stephanie Mcmahon comes out.
2. Saying same old: "Welcome to monday niiiight RAWWW"
3. Taunting the crowd cringeworthy or "Yes chant"
4. Smiling and putting down all the talent.
5. Things doesn't go her way, screams over the top, extremly fake overacting.

The end. 

Every single time. Everything is the same. Same rant. Same shit.

Every monday, it's like seeing the taping from last week RAW everytime she's out. lol...

Guess it's great I have mute-button, but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie Mcmahons acting (overacting)*

I can't stand her screaching voice when she screams.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Stephanie Mcmahons acting (overacting)*

Why would you think you are the only one? A lot of people cannot stand her previously overrated self anymore.

She has been a net negative on the product for a good decade now at least.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*

Seriously it just looks laughable, back in the day she was a good spoiled brat character and got pissed plenty of times. But my god i don't ever remember her overacting likes she does now.

I mean last week when Reigns turned his back to her, after she told him to leave i might add "Don't you turn your back to me!!! GET BACK HERE ROMAN!! Aahhhh!!!! DON'T YOU EMBARRASS ME!!! GET BACK IN MY RING!!!!". Now this week with Vince"DAD!! OMG!! DAAAAD!!! DAD!!!!! DAD!!!!!! THATS MY FATHER!!! DAD!!!!!!! NOOOOOO!!!!!!! OFFICER BRUTALITY!!!! OFFICER BRUTALITY!!!".

I mean FFS he's a billionaire and he can post bail anytime he wants, yet she was acting as if he was getting drug off to be executed by lethal injection or something. Its just she overacts to everything now, she turns her reaction up to 10 for the littlest things. Back in the attitude era she knew how to play a heel really well, but now i guess she thinks shes supposed to just yell really loud and overreact to everything to be a heel.

Seems like every week now all this bitch does is yell as loud as she can, if a newbie diva at the performance center cut promos in promo class like Stephanie, they'd tell them they need to tone it down.


----------



## BigBernieCool (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie Mcmahons acting (overacting)*

As long as it gets a reaction, she will continue to do it.


----------



## The Coolest (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Stephanie Mcmahons acting (overacting)*

I don't understand why people complain about Stephanie. She's one of the only heels that actually gets people to boo him/her.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie Mcmahons acting (overacting)*

Reminds me of Vickie Guerrero..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*

It's amazing to me that after being on television for well over a decade, she doesn't know that over-acting isn't a good thing. Making ridiculous facial expressions (probably in an attempt to be like her father in his prime) and SCREAMING and YELLING to an obscene volume doesn't make you a better promo and sure as hell doesn't make you a better actress.

Someone who's been on television for over a decade should know this by now. If she had only been on TV for a few months or so, I'd give her a pass. But that unfortunately is not the case here. She's been terrible.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie Mcmahons acting (overacting)*

The way she was shouting 'DAAAAD' repeatedly at the end of the opening segment was making me cringe. Not only is it like nails on a chalkboard, but it sounds so fake and forced that it's not even funny


----------



## nationbeer (Nov 7, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie Mcmahons acting (overacting)*

This bitch need to get off my TV 

I'm like "Didn't I see the exact same segment last week?"

The authority angle should have been dropped long ago.


----------



## Elegance... (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*

COP BRUTALITY.

LMAO,Stephanie and her crappy acting.I'll give one thing to her though,she is one big heel.An annoying one though


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie Mcmahons acting (overacting)*

Like her father. nothing new here.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*

Change the title to Stephanie needs to stop period.

Just get her off my television.
I don't want to see her, she's a channel changer for me.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*

Stephanie has become such a horrible character and she used to be one of my favorites too. She's trying and failing to be Vince's character in the AE era. She's even changing her voice to sound like him. 

Her acting last night was so bad, right out of a B movie. 

"DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!" 

It's not even camp anymore. It's just bad.

I found a clip that someone uploaded. NSFW


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*

I think she's been taking acting lessons from Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie Mcmahons acting (overacting)*



The Coolest said:


> I don't understand why people complain about Stephanie. She's one of the only heels that actually gets people to boo him/her.


But it's the wrong type of boos. People aren't booing her because she's some great heel, they're booing because she is a bad heel who thinks she's the best. She does the same thing every week and expects us to buy in every time. 

If she wants to keep being a top heel, she needs to do more/different evil acts every week and she needs to eventually lose more than the occasional verbal match.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*



Johnny Sweatpants said:


> I think she's been taking acting lessons from Vickie Guerrero.


Vickie was a real effective heel.

Stephanie has X-Pac heat.
Actually just name it after her now.

Stephanie heat a.k.a get the fuck off the tv.


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*



SAMCRO said:


> Seriously it just looks laughable, back in the day she was a good spoiled brat character and got pissed plenty of times. But my god i don't ever remember her overacting likes she does now.
> 
> I mean last week when Reigns turned his back to her, after she told him to leave i might add "Don't you turn your back to me!!! GET BACK HERE ROMAN!! Aahhhh!!!! DON'T YOU EMBARRASS ME!!! GET BACK IN MY RING!!!!". Now this week with Vince"DAD!! OMG!! DAAAAD!!! DAD!!!!! DAD!!!!!! THATS MY FATHER!!! DAD!!!!!!! NOOOOOO!!!!!!! OFFICER BRUTALITY!!!! OFFICER BRUTALITY!!!".
> 
> ...



I bow down to this description brother.

+++++ :clap

The fake overacting from Steph is so ridiculous, she needs to go now. Give talent TV-time.

she doesn't just kill and buried all the talent, she makes the segments cringeworthy and make the fans facepalm because her acting is so fake...it destroys everthing.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*



krillep said:


> I bow down to this description brother.
> 
> +++++ :clap
> 
> ...


Stephanie really does need to stop castrating the men and just go away. She was not needed last night. Reigns/McMahon is a very dollar store version of Austin/McMahon. It's not even Bryan/Authority but the segment did not need her at all. Where is HHH?! I'd actually prefer HHH/Reigns to McMahon/Reigns. I saw Vince in his prime and last night wasn't cutting it. As much as I like Roman, if he's not a badass against Vince, there's just no point to the angle. 

Since Stephanie isn't going away, she should be bothering the divas. At least she'd be more relevant there.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*



ShowStopper said:


> It's amazing to me that after being on television for well over a decade, she doesn't know that over-acting isn't a good thing. Making ridiculous facial expressions (probably in an attempt to be like her father in his prime) and SCREAMING and YELLING to an obscene volume doesn't make you a better promo and sure as hell doesn't make you a better actress.
> 
> Someone who's been on television for over a decade should know this by now. If she had only been on TV for a few months or so, I'd give her a pass. But that unfortunately is not the case here. She's been terrible.


You know you're bad when Claire Lynch did a better job at acting than you currently do.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*



Empress said:


> Stephanie has become such a horrible character and she used to be one of my favorites too. She's trying and failing to be Vince's character in the AE era. She's even changing her voice to sound like him.
> 
> Her acting last night was so bad, right out of a B movie.
> 
> ...


She wasn't acting there, she was emasculating the viewers' eardrums...


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*

X-Pac heat will be replaced by Steph heat.


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*

lol don't worry she's just practising for when vince finally croaks it. steph is just a textbook example of when little miss princess narc is given too much power.


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*

yeah her screech is awful...but those boobies!!!


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*

I don't mind her overacting. I've been watching her for over 15 years now and that's just how she does it. Worked for her in the past during the McMahon/Helmsley Era. Plus I just consider it a character trait due to her being a spoiled rich girl.


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*

After over a decade of seeing her...I don't even really notice it.

I just notice how fucking hot she is. 

Authority figures in wrestling are universally annoying. She's no worse than Vicki. No less campy than Teddy or Mick. No less slimy than Bischoff. You get the idea.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*

She isn't annoying me as much as others. But I do want to hit the mute button when she starts screaming.
But I doubt there is anything she could do that would make me get bored of her...


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*

X pac heat is the term we now gives heels we don't like and pitifully attempt to discredit because they get reactions..


I will make note of this in my journal.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*



The One Man Gang said:


> X-Pac heat will be replaced by Steph heat.


I like this, it has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*

Can you imagine her and her husband arguing? Poor HHH.


----------



## Hav0c (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*

I wish there were of Stephanie on Raw. She entertains me and I find her quite funny. I love her to death. HHH needs to stay gone off of T.V. be the power in backstage and wwe headquarters shit like that. Vinny Mac can do whatever he wants to as long as he is permanently off T.V. before i die lol


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Stephanie Mcmahons acting (overacting)*

She sounds like a cow


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*



Lord Humongous said:


> Can you imagine her and her husband arguing? Poor HHH.


Seriously, man.

Hunter must be a patient patient man


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*

Pretty obvious OP missed out on Headliner's thread which was made what?.. about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie Mcmahons acting (overacting)*



The Masked One said:


> Reminds me of Vickie Guerrero..


I'd actually prefer Vickie. She was a bitch, but at least she cracked me up. Stephanie I just want to go away. Quickly.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*



solarstorm said:


> Seriously, man.
> 
> Hunter must be a patient patient man


She has a BIG strap-on. And she knows how to use it.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*



Lord Humongous said:


> Can you imagine her and her husband arguing? Poor HHH.


Ever wonder why Triple H nowadays looks about 10 years older then his actual age? That's your answer right there.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*



Sleepngbear said:


> She has a BIG strap-on. And she knows how to use it.


Triple H is a lucky man Steph could bitch slap me into 2017 I'd be grateful.


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*

yeah but we all know she won't lol.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*

dean ambrose overreacted after getting powerbombed through an announce table worse than I have ever seen and everyone complimented him like it was some brilliant selling.

Stephanie is supposed to be obnoxious and loud it's her character, and people need to quit saying she is trying to be like vickie, she was doing that shit long before vickies run in wwe.. If anything it was the other way around.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*

I don't think she even realizes when she does it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*



Xenoblade said:


> dean ambrose overreacted after getting powerbombed through an announce table worse than I have ever seen and everyone complimented him like it was some brilliant selling.
> 
> Stephanie is supposed to be obnoxious and loud it's her character, and people need to quit saying she is trying to be like vickie, she was doing that shit long before vickies run in wwe.. If anything it was the other way around.


Doesn't matter who did what first -- Stephanie is just annoying as fuck. That schtick is old, tired, and has long outlived its usefulness, as has the whole Authority concept. It was cool when it was new because it was different. Now they think it's the only way to get top talent over, and the only people who aren't completely nauseated by it now are new fans who've never seen it before.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*

Steph needs to get off tv


----------



## Apocalyptic Demise (Jan 2, 2016)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*

Steph acting alone or with Vince is just horrendous, its a little better with HHH but I think Steph is still acting from the Attitude Era when stuff like that was normal


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*

Stephanie's character, due to her position in the WWE, seems to be immune to the normal standards of character development and behavior. I also thought Stephanie was pretty cute in her early 20's, however, now I feel her vagina can be describe as a "soggy."


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*



Johnny Sweatpants said:


> I think she's been taking acting lessons from Vickie Guerrero.


I see what you mean, but she's missed the mark on that. When Vickie did her screaming routine it was always met with a chorus of boos and really got people going. Vickie was a great heel. Excuuuse Me!!!

Stephanie... not so much. She never really was. She played a good spoiled brat character but it didn't take much on her part. It was always the other side of that doing the heavy lifting, such as Jericho etc. She just had to stand there and look upset.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*

stephanie gets great heat what are you talking about? Back in the day she used to get sl*T chants and was more hated than even vince mcmahon..


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

I never could stand her. Dont understand why she used to be praised so much around here. Glad some people are finally realising how annoying she is (and not in a good, heel way).


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*

Stephanie doesn't need to stop overacting, she NEEDS to stop appearing on TV.


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*

so that's where ambrose learned it from


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

People wanted her off TV back in 2001/2002 when she sided with Y2J.

People wanted her off TV back in 2003 when she was a major babyface as Smackdown GM.

People wanted her off TV in 2005 when she kicked JR in the nuts.

Now that shes back on TV and sounds like a dude with a body like Chyna 2.0 people want her gone lol.

Doesn't WWE get it? Maybe WWE should just get rid of the PG angle so Steph can at least pose for Playboy then we can call her slut again.


----------



## tlb (Jan 4, 2016)

overacting, awful voice, stupid storylines she's in....


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

She's a fantastic heel. Being so hated is the result of that, I'm sure she's a good enough actress to go a different way if she wanted to. But....where does all that heel heat go? Even if she's in a blow-off with one of the "Divas", she hasn't built any of her heat up with them. It's not gonna do much for them at all. Maybe there is a way for one of the guys she's been in an altercation with to get the benefit of all the buildup, but, for the life of me, I just can't see how.

I do like her as a heel, but it's to the point that's it's a detriment to the show when she confronts anyone. Just heeling up in front of the audience and getting over on them, i.e., "I knew I'd get you with that one," needs to be where she's at, otherwise it's wasted. Another figurehead for the authority needs to be the one putting the faces over. Hell, if she drafted Cena, it wouldn't take long for them to do a few segments together and all that heat could transfer to him. He could go with anyone and if they were over on him at all, they'd benefit from it.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Stephanie needs to stop the overacting*



solarstorm said:


> Seriously, man.
> 
> Hunter must be a patient patient man


I know vocally guys' vocals in very slow spurts deepen over time, but slowly rewatching Raws in 98, I forgot that HHH's voice was legitimately about half a classification difference between then and how he has sounded since about 03 which is the time frame Steph and Trips were together before marrying. Gotta wonder if that deep baritone growl developed out of yelling necessity. 

I'm half joking if anyone has a stick up their ass.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

*Stephanie McMahon is a terrible actor*

Does anyone else view her acting skills as being on the same level as Vicki Guerrero?

It's so rare she delivers a good line or works a crowd properly. She had a few good lines in her Wrestlemania 31 segment, but that's about all I can think of. 

Back in the early 2000s she had the benefit of being the 10th wheel, always surrounded by the McMahons, DX, Kurt Angle, the alliance etc. 

In her current form, she tries so hard to act tough with her raspy voice and her character is a cheap imitation of her father. It's frustrating to see such a mediocre actor given so much screen time. She sure has lived up to being "daddy's little girl" because it's the only reason she has a job. 

I'm not joking when I say her mother Linda was better on the mic. The rest of her family are such talented talkers, it's obvious she didn't inherit that skill.


----------



## siam baba (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Stephanie McMahon is a terrible actor*

all wrestlers are terrible actors, thats why they dont need to "play a character" but be a turned up version of themselfes or all that shit is not believable. just becasue wrestling is fake what they do isnt acting

even the rock who is by far the best actor is no to be taken serious as an actor. in the acting world he is just a buffed up action star who can only play the same role over and over again in slightly different forms. he is no al pacino or robert de niro

thats while everything wwe does is not convincing today. you can tell all that shit is so cringeworthy because wwe gives the wrestlers fake names and phony gimmicks and want them to act, but they cant act they are wrestlers. wyatts stuff and ambroses stuff and all of that shit is so cringeworthy, a little child can tell its all phony. everything needs to more reality based


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Stephanie McMahon is a terrible actor*

Yep.

I've made the Vickie comparison as well, it's so bang on.

Just shriek and squeal everything they say and there are people raving about what amazing heels they are. Crazy heat~!!1

It's not effective heel work, people dislike them because they're genuinely annoying. _Anyone_ can generate that reaction. It requires no skill whatsoever. It's not "they've done a good job of making the audience dislike this character heat", it's "change the channel" heat.


----------



## Bull Buchanan. (Jan 2, 2016)

*Re: Stephanie McMahon is a terrible actor*

She's a terrible actor, a terrible person, a terrible entertainer, working for a terrible company, coming from a terribly fucked up family.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie McMahon is a terrible actor*

Stephanie McMahon is a terrible EVERYTHING.

She does nothing for the show other that suck the life out of it, make people groan, and put herself over repeatedly by cutting the balls off every fucking wrestler backstage. Hell, look at last night when she chewed out Jericho, the logic being that he wasn't supposed to be entertaining, and that he wasn't supposed to be booking matches and playing referee. Yet, he was able to do that just prior in the opening segment of the show, and you didn't see Stephanie come out, great fucking logic there! 

And you know what? After she completely buried Jericho, the show NEVER got any more bigger reactions. Congrats Stephanie, you got yet another ego boosting moment at the sacrifice of the people who pay to watch the show you try to put together. 

Fuck this cunt.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie McMahon is a terrible actor*

I don't know, she was pretty good in the Attitude Era i didn't hate her back then, and i think she has nice mic skills/acting skills. I just hate her because i think she's a terrible human being, mainly because she's a feminist and a Social Justice Warrior.

And i hate her current gimmick too, because of the same reason. It's the typical feminist piece of shit who likes to abuse her power. If Triple H replaced her or if they let male wrestlers attack her i wouldn't hate the gimmick at all, it's just the whole "you can't touch a woman despite her being a bitch" bullshit that annoys me so much. Hell, at least let wrestlers call her a hoe, slut, etc. like they used to do back in the Attitude Era. But no, she has to untouchable. Fuck that.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Stephanie McMahon is a terrible actor*

To be fair, how can she NOT be terrible? She's playing out a gimmick that's been doing the rounds since 1997.
Even an absolute virtuoso on the mic would really struggle to engender any enthusiasm from me when playing the _EVIL AUTHORITY FIGURE_. It's done. It's old hat. It's actually a detriment to the product.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie McMahon is a terrible actor*

She's good at making people hate her, but people hate her for plenty of other reasons too. I don't think i'll ever be able to erase the image of her screaming 'DAAAAAD' over and over again in the most phony way possible from my mind.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie McMahon is a terrible actor*

Tell us something new?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Stephanie McMahon is a terrible actor*

She's terrible at pretty much everything she does. But what else can you expect, when she's only in her position because of nepotism, & not because of actual merit.

There's absolutely no reason for her to even be on the show, other than to massage her gigantic ego.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Stephanie McMahon is a terrible actor*

_*Stephanie has always been terrible at acting, even in this day in age. She is lucky she has her father name or she would have been out of here a long time ago.

The only thing I don't understand is why is this woman is still on TV? She isn't gaining anything from it but go home Steph messages. 

I swear Stephanie McMahon's ego is bigger than anyone else's. *_


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Stephanie McMahon is a terrible actor*



Reptilian said:


> I don't know, she was pretty good in the Attitude Era i didn't hate her back then, and i think she has nice mic skills/acting skills. I just hate her because i think she's a terrible human being, *mainly because she's a feminist and a Social Justice Warrior.*
> 
> And i hate her current gimmick too, because of the same reason. It's the typical feminist piece of shit who likes to abuse her power. If Triple H replaced her or if they let male wrestlers attack her i wouldn't hate the gimmick at all, it's just the whole "you can't touch a woman despite her being a bitch" bullshit that annoys me so much.


Feminism = Bullying and emasculating men
Social Justice = Fake philanthropy, IE: brand marketing under the guise of charity.

Stepahnie is a fake everything, like her lovely bouncy juicy brests, which are her only redeeming factor, but they are still fake.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Stephanie McMahon is a terrible actor*

Nice tits.


----------



## TheHooliganNex (Jan 21, 2016)

*Re: Stephanie McMahon is a terrible actor*

I wouldn't say Stephanie Mcmahons acting is as bad as Vicky Guererro


----------



## Filipo Sooa (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie McMahon is a terrible actor*

Stephanie McMahon really does act like a Social Justice Warrior (SJW) and a coddling feminist...

,...oh wait a minute (cue the evil cackle laugh: BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!). I'm not gonna call her a Social Justice Warrior anymore because I've decided that the name is too generous so I'll be either calling her a Social Marxist or Cunt from now on.

I now know that Stephanie won't be much help to the WWE when Vince dies because Prime Vince at least wasn't afraid to make his heel boss character fodder, even today. Stephanie is actually worse than Bret Hart, in which she takes herself very seriously, except that Bret at least has a wrestling pedigree whereas Steph can't wrestle at all, so her one good thing is droning on and on about her big silver spoon egomania and her untouchable Social Marxist character. Bret is something while Stephanie is nothing special.

She talks her nose down at the crowds on her promos like an arrogant shrewd businesswoman, BTW, like she's some special innocent brat who gets away with her own sprouted bullshit she spews, actually, too much bullshit from Steph.


----------



## thedss (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie McMahon is a terrible actor*



Joe E Dangerously said:


> Does anyone else view her acting skills as being on the same level as Vicki Guerrero?
> 
> It's so rare she delivers a good line or works a crowd properly. She had a few good lines in her Wrestlemania 31 segment, but that's about all I can think of.
> 
> ...


She's worse than Vicki Guerrero, not on the same level in my opinion.

Vicki Guerrero still had enough "this is my character" about her to make her sorta likable even if you were not liking her, if that makes sense.

Born with a silver spoon and she thinks she's good at using it. Vince is probably a typical Dad and despite his tough methods and things he might really think, he'll not have his little girl upset. However if anyone could say to her, "you've got a silver spoon but damn, you eat like a Pig with it", it's him. I doubt he'll do it and i'm not sure I would either.


----------



## Filipo Sooa (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie McMahon is a terrible actor*



thedss said:


> She's worse than Vicki Guerrero, not on the same level in my opinion.
> 
> Vicki Guerrero still had enough "this is my character" about her to make her sorta likable even if you were not liking her, if that makes sense.
> 
> Born with a silver spoon and she thinks she's good at using it. Vince is probably a typical Dad and despite his tough methods and things he might really think, he'll not have his little girl upset. However if anyone could say to her, "you've got a silver spoon but damn, you eat like a Pig with it", it's him. I doubt he'll do it and i'm not sure I would either.


 @thedss - I have to agree with you about what your post has stated: there are other threads and posts that are either critical of Stephanie McMahon or shut down to her completely, but your post definitely takes the cake.  She's a Social Marxist on and off camera and she books herself to be invincible and untouchable like an intersectional feminist and a coddling overprotective one at that.


----------



## Taker'sVessel (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Stephanie McMahon is a terrible actor*

I agree with everything you guys in this thread have said. I let her stupidity slide, though, 'cause (God, help me... she's hot as fuck).


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie McMahon is a terrible actor*



Dr. Middy said:


> Fuck this cunt.


Um........ok. Sure. Long as you do not think H will mind. >

Wait, she acts? I never really noticed. Probably because I click the mute once she comes out and just pretend I am watching silent movie era porn.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie McMahon is a terrible actor*

her acting is supposed to come off insincere.. That is part of the reason she is a heel..

She is the best actress in the company.. Certainly better than any of this SHIT divas and Dean ambrose who is the worst actor in the company.. can't even sell a power bomb through the table without acting like he got electrocuted..


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Stephanie McMahon is a terrible actor*



Bull Buchanan. said:


> She's a terrible actor, a terrible person, a terrible entertainer, working for a terrible company, coming from a terribly fucked up family.


If I could Like this post a thousand times I would.

Fuck her and her stupid family.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Stephanie McMahon is a terrible actor*

She's okay for what wrestling is. 
D-level theater. 
The problem isn't her acting ability, it's her complete overexposure and unnecessary involvement in the show. 
She's fine in small doses (like her feud with Brie) but she just keeps coming out again and again and again and again in long drawn out segments which end with her slapping yet another male employee over and over and over again so she can pull up her skirt to reveal her huge balls and proclaim that she has the biggest, balls of them all!

In fact, since Queendom is the absolute worst theme song to appear on WWE TV, I petition that Steph's new theme song be "Big Balls" by AC/DC.






Balls Mahoney won't mind too much.


----------



## Filipo Sooa (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie McMahon is a terrible actor*

Like I told y'all before! I've said it to someone else I'll say Iot to you: Stephanie McMahon is a real-life intersectional feminist and a Social Marxist who always books herself to be untouchable, like she just doesn't want to allow the wrestlers and women to do a single wrestling move on her.

Even Vince McMahon as a heel allows himself to take a bump and get embarrassed and humiliated in front of the fans. But why not Stephanie?!? Because she's too much of a chickenshit feminist and Social Marxist to even take a bump, like she's the God of WWE which obviously she isn't and shouldn't overflaunt her own massive ego all the damn time.
@AlternateDemise Now how's that for a debate. Unlike all my debates, this one topic of issue is warranted for debate.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

Stephanie McMahon took Macho Man's virginity


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

I remember 2003.

I'm surprised people thought she was a good actress.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

She should just sit there and look good and show us some boobs! :yoda


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

When Kane was part of the authority I was just waiting for that Tombstone...

Alas...


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

I would love to see Steph get her ass kicked again like at the end of Wrestlemania 2000. She slapped the rock and then he have her a rock bottom and people's elbow lol


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Bl0ndie said:


> When Kane was part of the authority I was just waiting for that Tombstone...
> 
> Alas...


Kane hitting a tombstone on her? How would you react? I know if I saw it I'd lose my shit, come here and read 50 "lol y does KANE get to do that? he is so old retire plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz" then Meltzer would say he is overrated, while proceeding to give Reigns a 5* match with one of the guys who helps set up the ring because those hits looked VISCERAL.

I'm not wrong. Nobody say I'm wrong, damn it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

She sure is. She's 50% of the reason why the opening segments over the past 6-8 weeks or so have been DOGSHIT and terribly acted.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Krokro said:


> Kane hitting a tombstone on her? How would you react? I know if I saw it I'd lose my shit, come here and read 50 "lol y does KANE get to do that? he is so old retire plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz" then Meltzer would say he is overrated, while proceeding to give Reigns a 5* match with one of the guys who helps set up the ring because those hits looked VISCERAL.
> 
> I'm not wrong. Nobody say I'm wrong, damn it.


The pop would be immense if Kane had gone fuckin mental and piledrived. Like he did to Tori on Smackdown... surely they wouldn't complain about that.

Surely


----------



## CodyRhodesMark (Jun 27, 2015)

*Stephanie*

I don't often get angry at RAW more of a roll of the eyes, but during the segment with Owens backstage I literally started shouting at my TV. It's not about you Stephanie! Stop making every guy on the roster look a puss, we get it you probably have a little chode somewhere down there! Hope Rousey chokes her out at 32, unlikely but weirder things have happened.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie*

Yeah she's horrible, still give it to her though :justsayin


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie*

She's a great heel because people truly hate her character, but it's pathetic that no one has got any retribution from her actions yet.

Women want to be equal, but they complain when men demean women, however they don't have a problem when it's the other way around.

In the past, Steph would have taken an AA, RKO, Dirty Deeds and a Spear by now.

Her character on TV needs to stop overpowering the talent, it's killing the show.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Stephanie*

she plays her character perfectly... the fact that people truly get angry over a fictional character is amazing.. 

Plenty of wrestling fans should stop visiting this site and seeking therapy


----------



## CellWaters (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie*

Stephanie is TERRIBLE. I put on the show last night, heard her music... then bailed on the show. 

I jokingly said if the show starts with Tripe H or Stephanie I'm changing the channel - sure enough it did. (Not that it was a surprise)


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Tata Toothy said:


> she plays her character perfectly... the fact that people truly get angry over a fictional character is amazing..
> 
> Plenty of wrestling fans should stop visiting this site and seeking therapy


Wwe loves people like you

Its obvious stephs character is nothing but an ego trip for her, after all shes sucked at doing anything else

If it wasnt her daddys company shed have been fired long ago


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Stephanie*

Steph is doing her part to help undercut promising young heels, like Owens this time. 

Thus continuing to need The Authority splashed about because the rest of the heels are not credible enough.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Stephanie*

Owens is HHH's boy. Steph is meant to be a heel. Owens is a heel. So why did she do this? It makes no sense. 
That's why I liked the commissioner, it meant a heel and a face had some level of power.

I hate her. It's not good heat, it's a please fuck off heat. It's not just what she says but it's also her annoying voice. Some people weren't made for TV and she is 1 of those.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie*



Tata Toothy said:


> she plays her character perfectly... the fact that people truly get angry over a fictional character is amazing..
> 
> Plenty of wrestling fans should stop visiting this site and seeking therapy


Oh, so the whole purpose of her character is to pissing people off, being booked dominantly, but NEVER putting talents over and getting her comeuppance? Brilliant, just brilliant.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie*

I don't even get angry anymore, I just skip her stuff. And skip the next week. And the week after. Yeah, that's a great heel right there! One that bores me to tears.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Stephanie*

She didnt slap him, she did not call him fat, she did not insult him in anyway. I dont understand what you people are complaining about. They had to make a multi man ic title ladder match at Mania, both Authority and KO are heels so they came up with this. 

It made sense. KO asks her for a favor then fucks it up by being oversmart about it and then comes back at her complaining while she was already irritated because of Reigns. It made sense IMO.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie*



zkorejo said:


> She didnt slap him, she did not call him fat, she did not insult him in anyway. I dont understand what you people are complaining about. They had to make a multi man ic title ladder match at Mania, both Authority and KO are heels so they came up with this.
> 
> It made sense. KO asks her for a favor then fucks it up by being oversmart about it and then comes back at her complaining while she was already irritated because of Reigns. It made sense IMO.


You know people on here are never happy unless they're complaining about something.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie*

I really hated this segment. Steph made Owens look like a child being scolded. She shouldn't be the only heel with heat.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie*

Seemed logical to me, KO tried to pull a fast one by having 'his' chosen triple-threat for #1 Contender but it backfired and Steph made the 'best for business' choice of a multi-ladder IC match (for WM again) to show she wasn't fully distracted and wouldn't be tricked by KO.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Stephanie*



zkorejo said:


> She didnt slap him, she did not call him fat, she did not insult him in anyway. I dont understand what you people are complaining about. They had to make a multi man ic title ladder match at Mania, both Authority and KO are heels so they came up with this.
> 
> It made sense. KO asks her for a favor then fucks it up by being oversmart about it and then comes back at her complaining while she was already irritated because of Reigns. It made sense IMO.


Not only this, but she tried to slap Reigns and failed. So it's a start on her getting comeuppance.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie*

sorry but if you want some pussy, pathetic heel than your boy cody rhodes is doing a hell of a job of that as stardust...

Goddess stephanie is one of a kind.. The way she dominates everyone verbally and uses her status as a woman of power to abuse talent makes her an amazing heel..

Legendary entertainer.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

She's one of the main reasons I no longer an entire episode of Raw. The minute I see her face, my channel gets changed and I don't come back. She definitely falls into the 'go away' heat column in my book. I'd be fine if I NEVER..EEEEEEEVER had to see or hear her AGAIN.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> She's as cringeworthy as the new bitch in star wars.


Oh come on brah. :drake1

Are you complementing Stephanie McMahon with that comparison. Daisy Ridley is the girl next door. Present day Stephanie McMahon is the bitch teachers aide that was yelling at students in cafeteria of elementary school.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Shane McMahon for President of WWE!!!












Dude has the business in his veins. 

Don't know how Stephanie got appointed as next in line after Vince.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Stephanie screaming was ridicious*

It was as if HHH was getting murdered by Roman Reigns. Totally over the top. How I miss Steph in her younger days during Attitude Era.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*

She's screaming like he's being murdered but never got out of the car, makes sense.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*

*It was perfect for RAW, fits right in with the rest of the show. It is ALL ridiculous. *


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*

It's funny how people seem to think she was so much better in the old days. She really wasn't. She just got away with it just like creative got away with a lot.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*

I personaly love Stephanie . Excpet when she over acts.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

She ain't playing no character, love when some people say oh hey she's doing her job if you hate her that much.

These same idiots don't realize that we actually hate her, not hate her because of the way she acts, we just hate her.

There isn't one fictional thing about the character she plays, it's her real self and if you don't see that you're an idiot.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> It's funny how people seem to think she was so much better in the old days. She really wasn't.


The fact that back during the Attitude Era she actually got her comeuppance every once in a while is proof enough for me that she was much better back in those days.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*



Papadoc81 said:


> The fact that back during the Attitude Era she actually got her comeuppance every once in a while is proof enough for me that she was much better back in those days.


This is about her acting tho, not her storylines.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*

Everything Stephanie does is ridiculous. She has no fucking business even being on TV. And as long as the idiots who decide she should open and have a prominent role in every episode of RAW are in the picture and making these and other decisions about what goes on the air, I refuse to take in any part of this crap. It's shit. It sucks. She sucks. HHH sucks. Creative sucks. JBL sucks. The cameraman with his hyperactive zoom control sucks. And Vince is a fucking senile, demented old imbecile. The whole company can go fuck its collective self.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*

You're right BUT I was immediately reminded of Brie Bella during the B-movie bullshit Kane/Daniel Bryan segment from Bryan's first and only WWE title defence feud.

As bad as Stephanie is (and always has been), dentist drills sound like angels' harps compared to that so it made this almost tolerable. She sounded like a deaf woman having a screaming orgasm with headphones on _and it went on for ages_.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*

She sounds like a walker when screaming.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*

Nice tits.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Those screams were hideous.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*

It arouses me. :toomanykobes


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*



Papadoc81 said:


> The fact that back during the Attitude Era she actually got her comeuppance every once in a while is proof enough for me that she was much better back in those days.


Oh, the things I'd do to see her being powerbombed through the table... :mj2


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*

Fuck Stephanie McMahon.

#SaveUsShane


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*



colin922 said:


> It was as if HHH was getting murdered by Roman Reigns. Totally over the top. How I miss Steph in her younger days during Attitude Era.


Compared to Brie's screeching when Kane was attacking Bryan, it seemed almost laid back. Still, obviously a bit too much.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*

I think it's hot.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> This is about her acting tho, not her storylines.


Her acting was good back then to. She was able to gain sympathy from the crowd when need be and was boo'd out of the building whenever she acted like a bitch. Sure her acting is better now, but it was never a weakness to begin with like it is with her mother Linda.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*

She overacts too much. yes she is hot, but at this point that doesn't excuse her taking up so much TV time.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Fuck Stephanie McMahon.
> 
> #SaveUsShane


Where do I sign up?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*



T0M said:


> Where do I sign up?


Gotta go through HHH first


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*



The Show Stealer said:


> She's screaming like he's being murdered but never got out of the car, makes sense.


The whole segment didn't make sense.

Driver just sits there and waits while Reigns strolls up to the car at a leisurely pace. And somehow HHH and Steph don't realize Reigns is approaching despite all that time, and despite Reigns not even trying to hide the fact. The door was conveniently left unlocked. And then when Reigns opens it, they're totally shocked and go ape shit. Steph proceeds to scream bloody murder from inside the car, and the driver doesn't do anything either. Evidently, there's also no security or any other personnel in the area? Okay. 

The whole segment kinda sucked, tbh. And what was the point from Reigns' perspective, anyway? Persistently assaulting the COO without any fear of repercussion just doesn't suit him, and in fact acting like he's the one running things now just doesn't play well. It's as if Steph and HHH are suddenly powerless in this department, which makes no sense. 

Typical contrived, forcible, incessant, nonsensical pushing of Reigns.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*

Yea, I say Roman grabbed the wrong person when he entered the limo, we all know he should have grabbed Stepth and beat her instead, that'll get him some face reaction


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*

I immediately turned the channel when she screamed.


----------



## insane_moose (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*

And the driver waiting for roman to walk up to the car and let him open the door, just whilst he is sitting still.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*

She loves Roman to death and isn't subtle about it at all which makes her acting that much worse and is actually the culprit for it being so terrible. The way she chews out someone like Owens in comparison to Reigns is night and day. Against Roman, she's visibly struggling to not blush and smile. She does so much more harm than good to him and those screams took an already mum segment and turned it into a joke. She's terrible and has always lacked the tact and subtley of her father.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*

It made the B-level movie vibe the segment was giving off even worse. Really, really bad.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*

I thought it was hhh screaming


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*



deathslayer said:


> She sounds like a walker when screaming.


LMFAOOOOOOO she does. Wheres Rick or Michonne when you need them?


----------



## insane_moose (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*



xerxesXXI said:


> I thought it was hhh screaming


It would be amazing if it somehow panned into the car and it was just triple h curled up in a corner. Look how scary roman reigns is! Cheer for the man that turned triple h into a shrieking girl!


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> It's funny how people seem to think she was so much better in the old days. She really wasn't. She just got away with it just like creative got away with a lot.


Yup, she always sucked. She was lucky to be surrounded by DX, Vince, Shane, Brisco, Patterson and involved in storylines with the Rock and Angle. 

She was the 10th wheel back then. These days shes a prominent figure and is completely exposed as having no acting skills


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*

Stephanie is so awful. Just a few months back it was "daddddddd dadddddd!!!!". Now it's "Hunter oh my God!!!!". This is the person some praise as the best heel. Pathetic. She's so bad at her job.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*

Portraying fear is beyond the vast, vast majority of wrestlers. WWE really need to avoid these segments where they book wrestlers to scream in horror.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*

Shes got that weird scream that sounds like her balls just dropped. ****** McMahon needs to be speared.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Stephanie*



Xenoblade said:


> sorry but if you want some pussy, pathetic heel than your boy cody rhodes is doing a hell of a job of that as stardust...
> 
> Goddess stephanie is one of a kind.. The way she dominates everyone verbally and uses her status as a *woman* of power to abuse talent makes her an amazing heel..
> 
> Legendary entertainer.


Ummmm.. Excuse me? A woman with a square jaw, shoulders like a line backer and a voice that makes Barry White jealous? 

That's a man, baby! and HHH wouldn't have it any other way...


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> There's definitely ego involved in this. She adds absolutely nothing to the product and it just seems like she's on TV for her own personal lolz.


Absolutely there is ego in it.

Many times, she's just being herself when she's talking condescending to people...you can just tell. Just like when she told Ambrose when he was posting "What is that, that doesn't make you intimidating at all". Because she can say that, why the fuck not???

She's exactly like Triple H. She no-sell other characters. When someone makes a joke toward HHH, he no sells it. Same with her. She's annoying af. So is HHH. These fuckers are soo overexposed. The McMahon family crap is boring as shit. It's not the early 2000s anymore. These stupid writers can't come up with anything better than heel authority angles ugh


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

If she's left unchecked, this company dies with Vince.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

She's so hot though! :trips5


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Leon Knuckles said:


> She's so hot though! :trips5


Yeah shes hot as fuck. Just love them silver-back broad shoulders and the mannish face.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Yeah shes hot as fuck. Just love them silver-back broad shoulders and the mannish face.


You chose an unflattering picture on purpose.










She has nice tits and ass too. Yall just haters.


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

HHH is not Atrocious 
:cuss:


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Bah Gawd, Stephanie truly does look like a ****** lately.










Square Jaw.... Check
Broad Shoulders... Check
Big Arms.... Check
Penis Clit.... (Due to her Roid/HGH use for past couple years..... Check)


Yup, there you have it. We have a certified ****** running the show. Since she's half way on being a dude, can't Roman Reigns spear her through a flaming table at 'Mania? Please?!


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

As bad as Steph has become, her interaction with Roman on Raw proves how far gone he is from being able to be over as a face. The crowd actually booed Roman when he stopped Steph from talking. That's high level heat when the crowd is booing that.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Randumo24 said:


> As bad as Steph has become, her interaction with Roman on Raw proves how far gone he is from being able to be over as a face. The crowd actually booed Roman when he stopped Steph from talking. That's high level heat when the crowd is booing that.


I didn't watch Raw but if thats the case, holy shit they have messed that man up


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Might be an unpopular opinion, but I think Steph plays the Heel perfectly.

She gets the exact reaction from the crowd that she wants in every promo. The fact that she's a woman and the talent can't hit her or retaliate in any real way has become a problem, and the over-use of The Authority yapping on the mic when we should be getting Wrestling matches is killing the product.

But it's not her *performance *that's the issue IMO.
Her long rant a couple of weeks ago was a good promo by anyone's standards, and all the more impressive for being on live TV.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Steph is such a strange case to be honest. She is actually very good at playing the heel, she comes across as a bitch so perfectly, but at the same time she's so god damn annoying that you just want her to get the hell off the screen. She gets a blend of heel heat and 'go away' heat. I think everyone's just waiting for her to hopefully get her comeuppance, but that's the thing, it might never come.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Steph is such a strange case to be honest. She is actually very good at playing the heel, she comes across as a bitch so perfectly, but at the same time she's so god damn annoying that you just want her to get the hell off the screen. She gets a blend of heel heat and 'go away' heat. I think everyone's just waiting for her to hopefully get her comeuppance, but that's the thing, it might never come.


The comeuppance might be what Shane's here for. *fingerscrossed*


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Bah Gawd, Stephanie truly does look like a ****** lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No kidding. This lady is awful to look at. People have no taste and standards.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Stephanie*



kingfunkel said:


> Owens is HHH's boy. Steph is meant to be a heel. Owens is a heel. So why did she do this? It makes no sense.
> That's why I liked the commissioner, it meant a heel and a face had some level of power.
> 
> I hate her. It's not good heat, it's a please fuck off heat. It's not just what she says but it's also her annoying voice. Some people weren't made for TV and she is 1 of those.


Exactly I agree 110%. I think she is an awful heel and awful character. She adds zero to the show. Even worse since she has gone through her "transition" from Stephanie to StephMANie. I remember when I was in HS (1999) I thought she had little to add to TV but I thought she was cute then and even for another year or two. Then her voice went deep and buffed up to be Chyna 2.0 or whatever.

I feel like the Chicago RAW crowd the night ppl thought Punk was coming back (3/3/14) when she confronted Bryan with HHH. I just don't want to see her, hear her or know she still exists. I want to turn the channel off when she shows up. Let me correct that I want to delete my DVR'ed episode and just cancel my RAW timer. Because with Vince's days left running the show limited that it will be the doofus son-in-law and this annoying bitch.

I hate that there are ppl on here and other online discussion boards that insist she is such a great heel. Speaking of X-pac heat I would rather watch the X-Pac/Chyna porno than listen to StephMANie drag WWE down even further with each lousy minute she is on my TV screen.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Stephanie*



CancelWWENetwork said:


> Exactly I agree 110%. I think she is an awful heel and awful character. She adds zero to the show. Even worse since she has gone through her "transition" from Stephanie to StephMANie. I remember when I was in HS (1999) I thought she had little to add to TV but I thought she was cute then and even for another year or two. Then her voice went deep and buffed up to be Chyna 2.0 or whatever.
> 
> I feel like the Chicago RAW crowd the night ppl thought Punk was coming back (3/3/14) when she confronted Bryan with HHH. I just don't want to see her, hear her or know she still exists. I want to turn the channel off when she shows up. Let me correct that I want to delete my DVR'ed episode and just cancel my RAW timer. Because with Vince's days left running the show limited that it will be the doofus son-in-law and this annoying bitch.
> 
> I hate that there are ppl on here and other online discussion boards that insist she is such a great heel. Speaking of X-pac heat I would rather watch the X-Pac/Chyna porno than listen to StephMANie drag WWE down even further with each lousy minute she is on my TV screen.


Trips has turned her into his own science experiment. She went from cute, innocent, and slim looking to a buffed out, plastic chested, deep voiced trans-gender looking thing. I think even current day Chyna is even more Feminine than the Stephanie McMAN we see on Raw every week lol


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

greasykid1 said:


> The comeuppance might be what Shane's here for. *fingerscrossed*


Nothing can beat good ol' brother's slap.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Anyone else think it's time for her to do a Shane and go away for a decade? We'd love her back in about 10 years time but right now it's the same old, same old terribleness.*


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Leon Knuckles said:


> You chose an unflattering picture on purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, absolutely; I'm just dying to dive into this










HATERS GONNA HATE!
DONT BE HATIN, HATERS!


----------



## BeastIncarnate (Dec 29, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*

Yes it was but I did like the segment. It was a little cheesy but whatever.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*

Stephanie's ridiculous scream aside...

It's funny how people are actually over-analyzing this segment and saying how it sucked. It's a TV show...a lot of things the WWE doesn't make sense but you have to suspend all that once in a while.

If that was Stone Cold back in the Attitude Era, everyone would go ape shit and get huge pops, but because it's Reigns..."it doesn't make sense".

It was a cool segment, something different, and further developing how Reigns is done with all the bullshit and in beast mode.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*

I like Stephanie, she's one of the top heels they have right now. Still she does go overboard sometimes with her screaming.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> It's funny how people seem to think she was so much better in the old days. She really wasn't. She just got away with it just like creative got away with a lot.


difference is in the AE her voice was high pitched and not....whatever it is now. I swear I have never known any other woman whose voice changed.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*



rbhayek said:


> difference is in the AE her voice was high pitched and not....whatever it is now. I swear I have never known any other woman whose voice changed.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*



Avada Kedavra said:


> Stephanie's ridiculous scream aside...
> 
> It's funny how people are actually over-analyzing this segment and saying how it sucked. It's a TV show...a lot of things the WWE doesn't make sense but you have to suspend all that once in a while.
> 
> ...


It sucked as usual.

We would go apeshit for Stone Cold in the Attitude Era because Stone Cold in the Attitude Era was the SHIT. Roman Reigns in this PG supposed to be Reality Era is shit. 

Reigns is not over as a face. He had a few moments of getting cheers. Lets truly examine them. Reigns and Sheamus get indifference @ TLC as the crowd cheered for Daniel Bryan, John Cena and Seth Rollins. The crowd warmed up after the match when Reigns went crazy. The night after on Raw his reaction coming out to open the show and to the title match was typically underwhelming Reigns. The crowd popped at the end of the match. Next week the crowd Reigns was back to his typically mediocre crowd response.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't care how she acts. That rack! :gasm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I don't care how she acts. That rack! :gasm


But that gaping, sunken chasm between them..
:ugh2

That's just so hard to unsee. In the grand scheme of things she's still quite attractive however, of course.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

At least back in the day she had a cuter face and voice and her vagina was tighter now she's just manly and I bet hhh fucking her is like sticking his dick in an empty headlock.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*



rbhayek said:


> difference is in the AE her voice was high pitched and not....whatever it is now. I swear I have never known any other woman whose voice changed.


Ummmm, Her balls dropped?


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*



Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Ummmm, Her balls dropped?


No it was steroids or something. HHH molded her into Chyna II. >


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Stephanie screaming was ridicious*



rbhayek said:


> No it was steroids or something. HHH molded her into Chyna II. >


Trips loves his women to be manly. Steph looks like a dude in drag as usual. Damn, I wish Roman would spear that dude (Steph).


----------



## 1littlg8 (Feb 24, 2016)

I hate her grating/screeching voice. And she gets no comeuppance. Like how she slapped Tom for no reason.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The only time Roman got cheered tonight was when he was alone in the ring with Steph and the crowd wanted him to spear her.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Queen Stephanie McMahon - The Supreme Goddess Of The Universe*



Xenoblade said:


> sorry but if you want some pussy, pathetic heel than your boy cody rhodes is doing a hell of a job of that as stardust...
> *
> Goddess Stephanie is one of a kind.. The way she dominates everyone verbally and uses her status as a woman of power to abuse talent makes her an amazing heel..
> 
> Legendary entertainer*.


Well said.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Stephanie is Terrible*

After witnessing that dreadful segment where she completely emasculates Foley, I had to come here and vent a bit.

Up until then, Foley was able to stand up for himself and didn't cower at Stephanie's lecturing and unnecessary berating. I loath how she's able to talk down to literally everyone and never get her comeuppance. The closest we got was Reigns spearing her at Mania and even that was unintentional. 

Vince McMahon she is not. At least he would come off looking like a fool from time to time.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie is Terrible*

She is. The World's Foremost Twat.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie is Terrible*

Not surprised. She's one of the reasons I've stopped watching RAW. Her ego -- and if recent reports are to be believed, booking decisions -- will ensure this company follows Vince to the grave after he passes. She flips from face to heel totally dependent on whether or not the individual in the segment with her is face or heel. Her only objective is to be seen as more vital to the shows success than anyone else ("divas revolution") even if it's to the detriment of the performers they need to convince fans to pay money to see. She hasn't gotten the memo that she isn't who the show should be about and because of her last name, she's above reproach and will continue to alienate fans and talent, along with kill morale backstage. She was born on third base but legitimately believes she arrived to home plate because she hit a home run, and thats why when left unchecked, her attitude and ego will be so toxic to the product.

She's terrible and the only individual I can think of that genuinely prompts me to change the channel when her music hits.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Stephanie is Terrible*

Tell me something new...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Stephanie is Terrible*

Yup, and it's a shame too because Steph is a fantastic mic worker. She could be such a fucking asset if she wanted to be. But she's way too obsessed with getting herself over as the feminist/empowerment chick. Which she thinks is a face character. Her cunty female empowerment stuff would make for an AMAZING modern day Mr McMahon character, if someone was actually allowed to challenge her, and there was actually endgame where she gets what she deserves. Her version of the Corporation could be Hunter and a bunch of dweebs who are white knighting for her and basically her lap dog bitches, it would be amazing. 

But no. All of her shtick is just shitting on her own employees, showing the world what losers they are in comparison to her.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Stephanie is Terrible*

That was really bad.

Bi Polar Stephanie is easily the worst part of the show.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: Stephanie is Terrible*

Reading these comments about Steph makes me appreciate her even more, she's certainly an amazing heel!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Stephanie is Terrible*

It's an incredibly sad reality we live in where people actually consider her awful schtick as being a good villain. It isn't. it's ego stroking at its finest. Heels will end up losing in the end. She never does. Charlotte is a good heel. Miz is a good heel. Stephanie is just the worst part of the show. And it sucks because as Godway pointed out, she has all the tools to be a great villain. She just doesn't want to damage her "lady balls". A fitting and yet equally awful term for her character.


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Stephanie is Terrible*

Smackdown is such a breath of fresh air with no Stephenie there to neuter the talents.

This is why no one is getting the stone cold/the rock pop every week and the ratings plummet lower and lower because this bitch is making sure she is above everyone else and no one can stand up to her, fuck this yeast infected cunt.


----------



## jonandrews13 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Stephanie is Terrible*

I used to not mind her in small doses years ago, she was effective then I thought. Her ascent to where she is now though has been disgusting. Watching that segment tonight, I kept waiting for it to be over. But it just kept going and dragging on and on. So cringe-worthy. The worst part about Stephanie is that she never gets her comeuppance. Her ego is so massive that she can't ever take a hit. It's hard to watch knowing that she is always going to win and come out on top. She's just the worst part about WWE television and it's not even close for me.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Nothing wrong with having bad authority figures


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

I might actually stop watching Raw entirely just because of Steph. I just can't stand watching her every time she appears on screen.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I think that Stephanie CAN be a good heel. Her initial heel turn was well-executed and made sense, and she can cut good promos when she tries. But my problem with current Stephanie is two-fold.

1. There's too much of her week in and week out-she works in smaller doses, but Raw's main storyline focuses around Stephanie and Triple H, the authority figures. And the most important thing on that show apparently, isn' to be champion. Not it's to be Hunter or Stephanie's "favorite" lackey. It makes your talent look like sideshows to the "main event," which is more McMahon family drama nonsense. on SDL however, this is not really the case with Shane or Daniel Bryan, which is refreshing.

2. She never suffers any consequences-The thing about Austin vs. Mr. McMahon, or the various heel GM's, or Cena vs. Bischoff specifically, etc is that they could get their due punishment. Yeah they schemed and yeah that made their heel rulings. But Vince allowed his character to get punked out, beaten down, threatened, humiliated, and tormented in various by the faces (especially SCSA). And he could be outsmarted/maneuvered even when he was scheming. Guys like Bischoff and Heyman also had this happen to them when they were heel GM's. 

Stephanie, on the other hand, she gets to hog the spotlight, chew out and berate both face and heel alike, she's rarely booked to be flat-out outsmarted/upstaged by the talent, and most of the time she'll get the last word in an argument. And she rarely if ever has to pay for it. IDK if it's because they cannot write male on female violence anymore, or they just are obsessed with making her "look strong" constantly, or whatever. But it gets really boring to watch because there's no payoff and again, makes the talent look weak just to appeal to Stephanie's ego.

And the most hilarious part is, they don't even use that in the angles. Have her gloat over the fact that she cannot be touched, and revel in that power openly or something. Then it'd at least feel like it had some kind of point in-story. But nope, they don't do that either.


----------



## HereNThere (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm done with Raw again. I started watching it weekly. The last few months. But its too long. Not even Jericho and Kevin, can save it for me. SD 4-Life.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Steph is a moron compared to business and introspect on the company compared to her father and she's an even worse character next to Mr. McMahon.

Stephanie ruins everything. From her WOAT ass theme to her fake bravado to her thinking she's some sort of legitimate queen fans adore to the likes of Miss Elizabeth and Trish to her always emasculating the wrestlers. It's awful and it always will be. When she gets full control, this is how it is going to be as the norm. You better quit while ahead.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Stephanie is known to be a malignant tumor to entertainment value. You think she would have been in New York with Hillary Clinton at the debates talking about how they cured AIDS, cured Cancer, ended poverty, invented the internet, and created the earth in 7 days. But no. She had to gobble airtime on Raw is Stephanie. Delete this cunt!


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Stephanie is Terrible*



Aficionado said:


> It's an incredibly sad reality we live in where people actually consider her awful schtick as being a good villain. It isn't. it's ego stroking at its finest. Heels will end up losing in the end. She never does. Charlotte is a good heel. Miz is a good heel. Stephanie is just the worst part of the show. And it sucks because as Godway pointed out, she has all the tools to be a great villain. She just doesn't want to damage her "*lady balls*". A fitting and yet equally awful term for her character.



The fact this bitch even says "ladyballs" is an insult to me as a woman! No bitch, you have a fucking _*vagina*_! Unless of course, she truly has "ladyballs" Whatever that even means!


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

The other day there was a thread going around about WWE being interested in Matt Hardy so as fans of sports entertainment lets just hope he gets signed to RAW to delete the bitch.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Dude, that promo she cut on Foley was VICIOUS as fuck. God damn. That was awesome, I don't care what yall say.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

Shit like this is what makes me glad I stopped watching years ago.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It's crazy, every time Vince comes back, he makes such a fucking impact, yet Steph can't seem to get it done. 

You talk about this equal bs, yet there's nothing equal about it, she does whatever she wants and there's no payoff. if that's the case, then just stay and be the evil authority for the divas, so that at least the women can get their payoff against you, but wait... she doesn't even do that for them either...

unkout she needs to go. 

That Ronda segment at MANIA had such an awkward ending because Ronda couldn't get at Steph.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The problem with the Foley thing is, well the same problem as always. She gets to go out there and chew out a respected legend, and he just has to stand there and take it. Because no one can retaliate against her in anyway and they almost never even get the last word in an argument with her. It's a miracle that Rollins got to do that recently because it's a rarity. So there's no payoff and it gets repetitive as all heck.

For as much crap as I give Vince for his questionable decisions over the years, he at least knew that heel authority figures needing to get their comeuppance every so often. If it were him out there, Stone Cold would have probably come out and beaten the crap out of him, or at least shut him up in some way. Bischoff would have felt the wrath of John Cena, heck even heel Shane gets beat up/humiliated. But no Stephanie gets no punishment whatsoever.

And then, to make it worse, she plays the babyface when it comes to the women (which makes no sense given her overall role on Raw) and they're sent out there to do promos that basically stroke her ego. And even THEY cannot retaliate against her either, which is annoying as heck.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

Annihilus said:


> Steph is literally on HGH, thats why her voice got deeper in the last few years and shes gotten pretty muscular now beneath those pant-suits. HHH must have talked her into getting on the special supplements him and Vince were on, so she'll look and sound more like Chyna.


HGH must the reason her tits sag so bad. There is no fat left on this woman's chest. It looks disgusting when she wears dresses with cleavage part showing. It's all bones and saggy grandma tits.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> Steph is a moron compared to business and introspect on the company compared to her father and she's an even worse character next to Mr. McMahon.
> 
> Stephanie ruins everything. From her WOAT ass theme to her fake bravado to her thinking she's some sort of legitimate queen fans adore to the likes of Miss Elizabeth and Trish to her always emasculating the wrestlers. It's awful and it always will be. When she gets full control, this is how it is going to be as the norm. You better quit while ahead.


What are you talking about? It's been the norm for YEARS. Vince isn't doing a damn thing to rein her in.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Steph is not a good heel because she drives people away. I don't watch WWE because of her and the rare time I do she shows up and reminds me why I don't.

People don't seem to realize that the WWE is going to be MUCH worse off once Vince is gone and she takes over.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Foley should give her Mr. Socko in the mouth. :maisie


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Foley must have felt like a goddamn fool after that segment ended. The fucking humiliation, man. You can tell any week now Stephanie is going to verbally (and most likely physically) embarrass Rollins as "payback" for snapping at her a few weeks ago even though what Seth said was a joke compared to what this bitch does to the talent on a weekly basis. And of course Steph will get her comeuppance when Seth attacks Triple H while Steph pretends to cry and be upset, like we're supposed to feel that she got what was finally coming to her. What a fucking joke. People like to call Brock Lesnar the final boss of the WWE which means they obviously haven't meant STEPHANIE FUCKING MCMAHON. Bow down to the queen, guys!


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

Stephanie does what she wants to make herself feel better or whatever she thinks she should do , purely subjectively and not objectively. This woman has no understanding the concept of business nor do I think that she cares. The difference between her and Shane McMahon, is that he understood early on that he wasnt cut out for this business and he got out. Stephanie does not realize that her presence is not needed. The only time Stephanie was of any use was when she was used as a tool to be made fun of. She will never be anything like her father. She is only where she is today because of Vince. It is understandable that he put her in charge because he does not have many years left, I mean what else is he supposed to do? The problem is she has no idea how to run a company. she refuses to take a step back and stay behind the scenes because of her ego. 

This woman is 40 years old and still acts like a 20 something that just started working a summer job at daddy's company.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Trublez said:


> You can tell any week now Stephanie is going to verbally (and most likely physically) embarrass Rollins as "payback" for snapping at her a few weeks ago even though what Seth said was a joke compared to what this bitch does to the talent on a weekly basis.


I would mark like crazy if they have Rollins do a pedigree to her. Not that I think it will happen but damn...if it does...

For the time being I am good with the way they have handled her segments with Rollins so far. Let's hope they keep it that way.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> I would mark like crazy if they have Rollins do a pedigree to her. Not that I think it will happen but damn...if it does...
> 
> For the time being I am good with the way they have handled her segments with Rollins so far. Let's hope they keep it that way.


Remember, this is the same bitch that deemed herself too worthy to take a proper Armbar from Ronda fucking Rousey. The only way she takes a finisher nowadays is if it's by accident. You can "accidentally" spear someone as we all saw at Wrestlemania. You can't accidentally Pedigree someone so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Trublez said:


> Remember, this is the same bitch that deemed herself too worthy to take a proper Armbar from Ronda fucking Rousey. The only way she takes a finisher nowadays is if it's by accident. You can "accidentally" spear someone as we all saw at Wrestlemania. You can't accidentally Pedigree someone so I'm not holding my breath.


Could work with his springboard knee.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Trublez said:


> The only way she takes a finisher nowadays is if it's by accident. You can "accidentally" spear someone as we all saw at Wrestlemania. You can't accidentally Pedigree someone so I'm not holding my breath.


True, no way to make the pedigree seem like an accident. Plenty of other moves Rollins can do tho.




zrc said:


> Could work with his springboard knee.


Definitely, that move would be quite easy to setup to make it look like an accident.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

zrc said:


> Could work with his springboard knee.





Dolorian said:


> True, no way to make the pedigree seem like an accident. Plenty of other moves Rollins hand do tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, as soon as I wrote that post I remembered DB accidentally suicide diving on her at WM30. Still though, an accident is fine for Seth but isn't enough for me or her overall character arc. She needs her comeuppance and in a big way not just through some imo weak accident. Nia Jax or whoever needs to fucking destroy her for 20 minutes minimum before I'd ever feel satisfied.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Why accidents?

Just have whoever's the current top female babyface give her a mauling to put Steph in her place, will get that girl over and people will cheer. You can't just kick her ass accidentally and get anybody over that way as that will only get the act over and not the wrestler who did it, it has to be done on purpose so give some Diva a chance to do it.

Funny that this thread is over a Year old and still relevant though lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Trublez said:


> True, as soon as I wrote that post I remembered DB accidentally suicide diving on her at WM30. Still though, an accident is fine for Seth but isn't enough for me or her overall character arc. She needs her comeuppance and in a big way not just through some imo weak accident. Nia Jax or whoever needs to fucking destroy her for 20 minutes minimum before I'd ever feel satisfied.


Yeah don't see that happening and I honestly doubt she will wrestle again. She isn't even involved with any of the women anymore, sure she is credited with the whole women's revolution thing but I really don't expected her to go out of her way to put any of these women over. If anything as things are going it is the other way around, if we go by stuff like Sasha's recent promo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I've been loving the fact that in now multiple segments between Rollins and Stephanie that they have let Seth get the last word in on her both times. This is such a switch from the norm with Stephanie and all other male talents. I'm loving it and hope it continues.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah don't see that happening and I honestly doubt she will wrestle again. She isn't even involved with any of the women anymore, sure she is credited with the whole women's revolution thing but I really don't expected her to go out of her way to put any of these women over. If anything as things are going it is the other way around, if we go by stuff like Sasha's recent promo.


Yeah, I know for a fact that's never gonna happen in a million years, I'm just letting my imagination run wild. I still remember her last match from Summerslam 2014, where she dominated and embarrassed Brie Bella you know. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I've been loving the fact that in now multiple segments between Rollins and Stephanie that they have let Seth get the last word in on her both times. This is such a switch from the norm with Stephanie and all other male talents. I'm loving it and hope it continues.


I think they are going with what best serves the characters in the Rollins/Steph segments so far, which is good and I hope it continues. But I'm wouldn't say we are out of the woods yet, I mean...look at what she did to Reigns...






Which was totally unnecessary beyond perhaps the very first slap. I hope we don't get something like this with Rollins or if she does tries it that Rollins grabs her hand before she hits him (like Reigns did later on).



Trublez said:


> Yeah, I know for a fact that's never gonna happen in a million years, I'm just letting my imagination run wild. I still remember her last match from Summerslam 2014, where she dominated and embarrassed Brie Bella you know. :lol


Imagine away my friend 

Also what she did to Charlotte not long ago after she did that awesome segment with her dad, saying how "embarrassed" she was with her or whatever. Sigh...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I think they are going with what best serves the characters in the Rollins/Steph segments so far, which is good and I hope it continues. But I'm wouldn't say we are out of the woods yet, I mean...look at what she did to Reigns...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, this is a different situation and completely different storyline. It would serve them well to book this one better as it has alot more importance than the other one did. So far, so good.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Well, this is a different situation and completely different storyline.  It would serve them well to book this one better as it has alot more importance than the other one did. So far, so good.


I agree, one of the reasons why I feel the whole authority storyline didn't really do much for Reigns is because it is just not _his_ story, it is Rollins'. The storyline has much more significance for Rollins' character. When Rollins got injured Reigns was basically placed in a program that would have been Rollins' after he had dropped the belt to Reigns at SurvivorSeries like it was planned.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

Yeah, the accidental suicide dive from DB doesn't really count. I remember She got rko'ed and French kissed by Orton but that was in 2009, before her empowerment gimmick. She needs to have the literal shit beat out of her, or a storyline where she is physically abused by a man each week and refers to him as "master" or "daddy". "yes I'm a filthy whore and i am NOTHING without YOU"...but that's a dream LOL. She could use a good beating like this video

http://youtube.com/watch?v=NwF5O7uOm18
(Austin and Trips beating the shit out of Lita, my second favorite moment in wrestling after Stone Cold beating Michael Cole on SD 2001 or 2002)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I agree, one of the reasons why I feel the whole authority storyline didn't really do much for Reigns is because it is just not _his_ story, it is Rollins'. The storyline has much more significance for Rollins' character. When Rollins got injured Reigns was basically placed in a program that would have been Rollins' after he had dropped the belt to Reigns at SurvivorSeries like it was planned.


Yep. And let's face it. Stephanie gets the better of everyone in her segments; male and female counterparts. The fact that they are letting Rollins actually get the better of her verbally in multiple segments thus far, has been quite refreshing. I am very happy about this because I certainly didn't expect them to let Rollins or anyone get the better of, let alone multiple times. Of course, it could always change. But thus far, it's been good.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

I said it many times that she is worse than Vince.The day he dies and she gets the company probably will be the day WWE dies too.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

embarassed fan said:


> She needs to have the literal shit beat out of her, or a storyline where she is physically abused by a man each week and refers to him as "master" or "daddy". "yes I'm a filthy whore and i am NOTHING without YOU"...but that's a dream LOL.


Wow, that's a "dream" for you? Sorry but if I was you I'd go get some help from a professional because it seems like you have some real issues with women going on there. For real, that's fucking creepy tbh.


----------



## askhim (Sep 12, 2016)

This is why I wanted Eric Bischoff back and be done with Steph on live TV.

I get they're doing this sibling rivalry thing and that's fine, have Steph as an overseer to the GM but don't have her on every show let alone every backstage segment!


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

embarassed fan said:


> Stephanie does what she wants to make herself feel better or whatever she thinks she should do , purely subjectively and not objectively. This woman has no understanding the concept of business nor do I think that she cares. The difference between her and Shane McMahon, is that he understood early on that he wasnt cut out for this business and he got out. Stephanie does not realize that her presence is not needed. The only time Stephanie was of any use was when she was used as a tool to be made fun of. She will never be anything like her father. She is only where she is today because of Vince. It is understandable that he put her in charge because he does not have many years left, I mean what else is he supposed to do? The problem is she has no idea how to run a company. she refuses to take a step back and stay behind the scenes because of her ego.
> 
> This woman is 40 years old and still acts like a 20 something that just started working a summer job at daddy's company.


Last week they said Steph and HHH were in charge of Raw and we saw ratings plummet and don't use the excuse of MNF. Stephanie and HHH are not the people to run a company like WWE. I would not be shocked if Shane takes over.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks12 said:


> Last week they said Steph and HHH were in charge of Raw and we saw ratings plummet and don't use the excuse of MNF. Stephanie and HHH are not the people to run a company like WWE. I would not be shocked if Shane takes over.


You're kind of mixing story line with reality there just a little bit. 

Ok, a lot.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

"Mrs. McMahon" much?


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Hate the fact she emasculated Mick Foley like she is fucking someone.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

the problem is, as heels, they should get their comeuppance but they are mad protected.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks12 said:


> Last week they said Steph and HHH were in charge of Raw and we saw ratings plummet and don't use the excuse of MNF. Stephanie and HHH are not the people to run a company like WWE. I would not be shocked if Shane takes over.


There is NO EXCUSE for shit ratings. When people say it's because of something like MNF, That's because people rather watch MNF than RAW! If the excuse is a holiday , that's because people rather go do something else THAN WATCH RAW. Low ratings = show sucks. Plain and simple No excuses. During the AE, I would cancel all plans just to watch RAW because the show was good!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm just getting round to watching Raw tonight. On seeing this segment I thought 'better check out the fuck Stephanie thread'

She's fucking awful. Her obsession with having to win scripted arguments on a TV show is fucking pathetic.

Watching one of the most selfish performers in wrestling history verbally eviscerate a scene partner for no reason really left a bad taste in my mouth. I wish I'd trusted my intial instinct to skip it.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> You're kind of mixing story line with reality there just a little bit.
> 
> Ok, a lot.


I'm really not.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

You're not supposed to like heels. She's getting real, massive, nuclear heat. Which is the intention.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Saintpat said:


> You're not supposed to like heels. She's getting real, massive, nuclear heat. Which is the intention.


Oh dear God, not this argument again. Yeah, she's getting heel heat, but for all the wrong fucking reasons. You're not supposed to like them, but you're not supposed to want to change the channel on them either, or worse, avoid the show entirely because of them. Just read anything more than the last page of this thread to see why -- I'm not going to repeat it all over AGAIN.



Thanks12 said:


> I'm really not.


Yeah, when you talk about Shane taking over and running things, you really are.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Saintpat said:


> You're not supposed to like heels. She's getting real, massive, nuclear heat. Which is the intention.


Heels with massive heat are also supposed to get comeuppance after eviscerating faces. 
Otherwise it's fucking useless, drives the audience away, and a fucking ego trip. Which it is. Raw is a giant vessel to please the McMahon ego.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Punkamaniac said:


> Hate the fact she emasculated Mick Foley like she is fucking someone.


I get her telling him to get his act together since it truly is his job as GM to keep things going smoothly with the matches. But as is almost always the case with Steph, she has to go overboard and emasculate the talent to the point that she is no longer doing what benefits the segment and the characters involved but is rather on an ego trip. It doesn't really helps anyone when she does that.


----------



## Brie Wyatt (Sep 21, 2016)

Steph's pissing you guys off? She's doing a great job then. I dunno, because she's a heel, maybe?.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Brie Wyatt said:


> Steph's pissing you guys off? She's doing a great job then. I dunno, because she's a heel, maybe?.


Lol. No. She really isn't. A true heel in her position would not build her own persona up at the expense of other heels. Not only that, but an actual good heel always at some point is proven a fool.

Think of all the great heels in the past and then think if how many times they got embarrassed by a babyface. Now try to recall how many times Stephanie has suffered the same fate in the past 3 years.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Heck the only guy who's embarrassed her recently is Triple H (assuming that they don't turn out to have been in on the whole thing together, which is quite possible). And he's her husband and a authority figure.

Heck not even the women get to give her comeuppance (if you are so against male on female violence even in pro wrestling). Have one of the women do it instead.


----------

